# Marijuana And It's Effect On The Prostate/Sexual Organs



## FingerStickingGood (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello there everyone.... I'm posting this not in my own interest but in the interest of others out there that have experienced the same problem that i am currently having and dont know where to turn to or where to look on the net for the right advice.

I was in india in december and got bad stomach cramps, causing me to be on the toilet quite alot. In doing so i caused a reflux of urine (from using my stomach muscles so much) and i developed what i believe to be an epididymitis.

Anyone who has gone to india (Goa) knows that the charras (hash-like solid) they sell there is AMAZING! anyway.... i smoked every day while i was there, and every day since....

So.... My epididymitis hasn't gone away, with multiple rounds of anti biotics... and every time i smoked weed it seemed to intensify the pain somewhat (not loads, but enough to be noticable)

And then i came across an article on the net (After HOURS OF SEARCHING) that might shed light on my problem... 

"*Marijuana abuse raises the level of the inflammatory hormone prostaglandin E-2 in the body* which can induce inflammation in brain arteries, constricting blood flow to the brain. These narrowed arteries require high blood pressure to pump blood up to your brain. Prostaglandin E2 can also loosen the brain-blood barrier and then increase the drug's penetration into the cerebrospinal fluid. All of this can result in hypertension, headaches, migraines, blurred version, gum inflammation, sleeping disorder, and ear ringing, *in addition to* brain disorders, body or joint pains and *inflammation*, liver and kidney inflammation, *and disorders of the prostate*, uterus, cervix, bladder, and urethra. 
_If you have inflammatory pains, disease or asthma, you must stop pot smoking immediately. "_



_Since i've stopped smoking it seems that my epididymitis hasnt bothered me as much, and hopefully in time it will go away... i've had it for about 3 months now._


_I hope this helps anyone out there who seems to have an epididymitis/prostatitis that does not seem to want to get better... try stop smoking weed.... a crazy connection, weed and your balls, right? just try...._
_All the best._


----------



## FingerStickingGood (Mar 29, 2011)

P.S. i forgot to add: Prostaglandin is produced in the SEMINAL VESCICLES... the seminal vescicle links to the prostate (it secretes ejaculatory fluid) . Therefore, in my opinion ---> smoking weed ---> higher prostaglandin e-2 inflammatory hormone levels ---> prostaglandin produced in groin area -----> ULTIMATELY higher inflammation in groin area....  

here's a link to the original article:
http://www.herballove.com/article.asp?art=565


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 29, 2011)

im gonna get a vaporizer now DEF


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Mar 29, 2011)

Really!

Cause I've smoke cannabis for over half my life, and all I can really attribute is positive. Perhaps your right, and it causes some effects, but I highly doubt it.

Really, most of the bullshit claims would be resolved if it were truly legalized and studied. No more crap about how it's dangerous so we can't even study it bullshit. Come on. Show me something that really proves it's worse than, say caffeine.


----------



## Hardwire (Mar 30, 2011)

FingerStickingGood said:


> "*Marijuana abuse * ... *you must stop pot smoking immediately.* "[/I]


 Those are all the keywords I need to think scare tactics. I would like to see where this came from and the clinical study results.


----------



## FingerStickingGood (Mar 30, 2011)

I didnt post this to cause controversy or doubt, i posted this in the interest of others who might have had the same problem that i encountered. This isnt a debate.

... Read a book called 
*"Biology of Marijuana: from gene to behaviour"*
by a man called Emmanuel S. Onaivi (Phd)


There is a *specific chapter dealing with Marijuana and Prostaglandins.*

*I rest my case. *


----------



## redivider (Apr 3, 2011)

sounds to me like you went to india and drank the water and got sick.

now your trying to blame it on weed, not the notoriously low quality water in india which could kill a foreigner who sips from the wrong place.

marijuana has not been studied enough to know it's effects.

the only studies are the skewed propaganda studies of the last decade, and a single study which positively links heavy marijuana use to psychosis over a 14 year period.

next time, don't drink the water, and don't blame the weed......


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 4, 2011)

...why is it so hard to belive that weed IN SOME CASES could do harm...coz ANY OTHER plant or drug will have some negative effect in some cases...


----------



## d6520 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol.. I guess Im gon be another
Person that gon not pay
Mind to this... Sex feels better high... So does life...keep toking


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 6, 2011)

FingerStickingGood said:


> This isnt a debate.


 Sure it is! Just because you say it isn't doesn't make it so. 

Of course you feel fucked. You were in india!


----------



## smokebros (Apr 6, 2011)

d6520 said:


> Lol.. I guess Im gon be another
> Person that gon not pay
> Mind to this... Sex feels better high... So does life...keep toking


this comment sum's it up for me too


----------



## FingerStickingGood (Apr 19, 2011)

lol its ben thee and a half weeks since i stopped and the inflammation in my epididymis has gone down. I didnt blame marijuana for anything.... i contracted epididymitis in india and all i said is that the smoking of marijuana enhanced the inflammation. You guys just dont want to believe that marijuana could have any adverse side-effects in any given circumstace... grow up. I came back from india in january, i have had epididymitis for 4 months, and since stopping smoking (might i add, that i dont intend to completely STOP!, i actually intend to start smoking as soon as thepididymitis has subsided fully) i am actually getting better and the inflammation has gone down... Listen to me or dont... this post is for people who have had the same problem as i have, not for naysayers and speculators 

All the best


----------



## karri0n (Apr 20, 2011)

I have an inflammatory condition that shows up in random joints in my body. It's not a constant thing or even a dull ache most of the time - it's either there, or it's not. I haven't noticed any correlation of it showing up or going away with my smoking habits, which tend to go anywhere from daily to once every couple weeks. The weed gives a bit of pain relief when I am experiencing the pain, but other than that I don't see a correlation.

It's not epididymitis or prostatitis though.


----------



## vonflow (Jul 11, 2011)

i realize this is kind of an old thread, but... it seems rather difficult to find information about pot and epididymitis and this was the newest/most hopping thread i could find via google. also noted the last post was on 4/20.

anyway, i started having pain in my testicles in january, and was diagnosed with epididymitis after doing an ultrasound and urinalysis. no infection was found, but i went on antibiotics and anti-inflammatory drugs just to be on the safe side. they seemed to help but it didn't totally go away.

the first thing i noticed causing irritation was caffeine, so i cut that out pretty early on after doing a little research and finding that there is indeed a link between caffeine and epididymitis. i also smoke pot basically all day every day, so i wasn't really sure if that was interfering with it and couldn't find much information about it. just some scattered posts on boards about people noticing that it makes the pain worse (and possibly prevents healing). so i decided to do some testing...

i have been holding back from smoking for a day at a time, taking note of how my nuts were doing, then i would smoke some pot to see if it would get worse. i'm not a doctor, if you haven't figured it out yet, so i guess my little experiment isn't official by any means. *however it is extremely obvious to me that being high makes the pain worse.* drinking alcohol doesn't seem to affect it, only smoking.

so i've decided to quit smoking entirely for a little while to see how it goes (ugh). drastic measures but i'm convinced that it's making things worse so i'll give it a shot. if i remember to, i'll report back here.

i'm curious how the original poster is doing now..


----------



## bicycleday (Jul 11, 2011)

I just smoked a bowl and my nuts feel good


----------



## txhazard (Jul 15, 2011)

The abuse of almost anything can have negative affects, including marijuana.


----------



## Brazko (Jul 16, 2011)

Its not so much as smoking marijuana that causes the enhancement of inflammation. The introduction of any kind of smoke or, caffeine causes vasoconstriction of your arteries/veins. If you have inflammation happening somewhere especially those that are directly related to the circulatory system, you are inhibiting/impedeing your body from properly healing the area by constricting your blood vessels which prevents proper circulation and the natural healing process of the body. 

Vasoconstriction allows for continued stagnation & congestion that further promotes inflammation and prevents the body from entering the phase of proper healing. 

Furthermore, Your 2nd Chakra element is the Water Chakra for a reason. It's Organs consist of the ovaries & testes.

However ingesting Marijuana by alternative means other than smoking it would/should actually provide some beneficial qualities to the disease such as temprorary pain relief. 

But I'm not a Dr so don't hold me to that.. Research it yourself.. And you are Right Tex.. Moderation is your guide...


----------



## Beansly (Jul 16, 2011)

I might have to look into this. I get a dull pain in my coin purse (aka testicles) from time to time, and sometime a horrible shooting pain. hmmm 
Damn these balls of mine.


----------



## vonflow (Jul 20, 2011)

Brazko said:


> Its not so much as smoking marijuana that causes the enhancement of inflammation. The introduction of any kind of smoke or, caffeine causes vasoconstriction of your arteries/veins.


 cigarettes do not have the same effect.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2011)

i have asthma


i dont use an enhaler and i vape all day


im doing fine over here


----------



## razzla (Aug 9, 2011)

Just wanted to say I've been smoking pot for around 10 years now and have recently got epididymitis. I visited the doctor a few years ago and complained about a dull aching pain in my left testicle. He said smoking was restricting blood flow and causing this and there was nothing he could do. Well I left and lay of smoking as best I could and it seemed to go away. I occasionally was revisited my this dull ache again and again over the years each time cutting my smoking back. The other day it returned and by the nextday the pain was so bad I had to visit the doc as it was becoming debilitating. She examined me and suggested I go for an ultrasound and uralisis. The next day when I woke up the pain a size of swelling merited a trip to ER, an over night stay and some cipro, diclofenac and cocodomal. The swelling still there 4 days on and smoking is making it ache like it always did. My research brought me here. Funny thing is I just got some really nice blue cheese and G13. I guess the day I would have to quit would always come, suppose finnishishing this bag might help with pain and rest. Thanks for letting me no about the inflametry properties in weed  

Those people who swear weed has no I'll side effects are deluding themselves. Like I have done if only there were more medical studies in to cannabis I may have known this. Guess to much of a good thing can be bad.


----------



## tdrift12 (Aug 10, 2011)

i believe it. i'm sure the inflammatory effect wont be noticable to many, but from my research and experience that sounds legit. I have to say tho all in all there are very few negative side affects with marijuana. and i bet FingerStickingGood had at least some level of high blood pressure before this instance. but then again when u smoke anything it can cause hypertension, could be mostly if not all the CO2 u inhale.


----------



## roorman2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys, been doing a lot of research lately on this matter as well, but info is scarce at best....I have smoked since 18 everyday, now 36. Never had issues until recently, but this past year I had some abdominal pain and rectal bleeding and found out I had colorectal cancer which was stage 1, biopsied and removed (thank God!). After the surgery, I still had pain in left testicle and lower abdomen (below belly button) and was diagnosed with epididymitis and prostatitis. I have been on several antibiotics for over 6 months which help, but not resolving the pain. I have found that marijuana is contributing to my pain/lack of healing with these issues unfortunately. I wouldn't say it caused the initial epididymitis or prostatitis (possible), but I have dull/sometimes quick sharp pains (may even go down my left leg) when I smoke and can tell you the marijuana is definitely not helping it heal as I get flare ups within minutes of smoking. Going to take a break and see if it will go away!! Probably going to have to start vaping and put away the Roor except for special occasions when I return, but time will tell. Hopefully the other two will return and update, but as much as I hate to say it, there is definitely a correlation if you are experiencing these signs/symptoms. Toke if you can, take a break if you need too!


----------



## missnu (Jul 11, 2012)

There are people that are allergic to MJ..so why wouldn't some people get other adverse reactions?


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jul 11, 2012)

not to mention that nearly everyone who says ya mj makes it worse happens to be a stranger.


----------



## roorman2 (Jul 11, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> not to mention that nearly everyone who says ya mj makes it worse happens to be a stranger.


I may be a stranger to these boards, but not pot! I am a chronic user which hopefully taking a break or cutting back will help with. I'm just posting what I am experiencing as it was a small relief to find a few people like myself having similar issues as there is little to false info everywhere on the net. I for one say smoke pot! It has lots of benefits, but doesn't mean it doesn't cause side effects or issues with certain populations of people overtime. 

I am a real person, not affiliated with any cause or agenda. I love pot, but I love my body/health a bit more (barely.. and just want some real life answers and the pain to go away! I am hoping vaping will help as I want to blame it on the carcoinogens of combustion. THC to my understanding is an anti-inflammatory and you would think it should help, but it aggravates it more. SIGH! I hate to take a break, but its all I got right now!

I plan to update as others say they will, but don't.....hopefully I can report back with good news!


----------



## Doer (Jul 11, 2012)

OK, forum mate. Here's some personal experience. I have had epididymitis. It isn't an infection, it's called Taxi Drivers' Balls. An inflamation, but since it's almost always mechanical, just taking meds alone won't do it.

It is far more commonly the result of banging around on bad roads with bad tranportation. Add the filth you smoked with the -sheesh contains, who knows what, pathagens for us travelers. I don't know anyone who has ever been to India without getting sick, really sick. This includes the foreign workers that go back after a few years of US work visa.

So, I think you could be mis-treating and mis-diagnoising. And crossing the logic up, as a result.

- Generally cannabis oil is very good long term anti-inflamitory. I use if for this. TOPICALLY. And I use it carefully, in oral dose. It builds up. I build up the dose to 1/10 gram/night.

- THC is flamatory. The more the better the cough. ,<hemmm>

I take you at face value, until otherwise. So, here is my suggestion.

You have to rest and ice the area. You have to get a rubber donut to sit on in your car, to isolate the vibrations. Switch to briefs, maybe? Most important, no Blue Balls. Ya here me now?? 

Get the cannabis that is couch lock, moderate in THC and higher in CBD. An Indica strain. Eat some oil every night, if you can. Start with ice now and get a donut. Then maybe a month. BTW, I currently have pulled muscle in my stomach from exercise and the good stuff will make me feel that more. So, don't connect cause and effect.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 11, 2012)

razzla said:


> Just wanted to say I've been smoking pot for around 10 years now and have recently got epididymitis. I visited the doctor a few years ago and complained about a dull aching pain in my left testicle. He said smoking was restricting blood flow and causing this and there was nothing he could do. Well I left and lay of smoking as best I could and it seemed to go away. I occasionally was revisited my this dull ache again and again over the years each time cutting my smoking back. The other day it returned and by the nextday the pain was so bad I had to visit the doc as it was becoming debilitating. She examined me and suggested I go for an ultrasound and uralisis. The next day when I woke up the pain a size of swelling merited a trip to ER, an over night stay and some cipro, diclofenac and cocodomal. The swelling still there 4 days on and smoking is making it ache like it always did. My research brought me here. Funny thing is I just got some really nice blue cheese and G13. I guess the day I would have to quit would always come, suppose finnishishing this bag might help with pain and rest. Thanks for letting me no about the inflametry properties in weed
> 
> Those people who swear weed has no I'll side effects are deluding themselves. Like I have done if only there were more medical studies in to cannabis I may have known this. Guess to much of a good thing can be bad.


Where you smoking cigarettes at the time as well?


----------



## Doer (Jul 12, 2012)

roorman2 said:


> Hey guys, been doing a lot of research lately on this matter as well, but info is scarce at best....I have smoked since 18 everyday, now 36. Never had issues until recently, but this past year I had some abdominal pain and rectal bleeding and found out I had colorectal cancer which was stage 1, biopsied and removed (thank God!). After the surgery, I still had pain in left testicle and lower abdomen (below belly button) and was diagnosed with epididymitis and prostatitis. I have been on several antibiotics for over 6 months which help, but not resolving the pain. I have found that marijuana is contributing to my pain/lack of healing with these issues unfortunately. I wouldn't say it caused the initial epididymitis or prostatitis (possible), but I have dull/sometimes quick sharp pains (may even go down my left leg) when I smoke and can tell you the marijuana is definitely not helping it heal as I get flare ups within minutes of smoking. Going to take a break and see if it will go away!! Probably going to have to start vaping and put away the Roor except for special occasions when I return, but time will tell. Hopefully the other two will return and update, but as much as I hate to say it, there is definitely a correlation if you are experiencing these signs/symptoms. Toke if you can, take a break if you need too!


Lucky dude! I got to stage III before the opened me up. So, you have heard that and now I will tell you this. You are being triaged, medically, right now.

The first triage is your own inattention. I tell you now that 40 is when you need your first full bowel scan. Don't go the Sigmoid. That is not worth the pain. It only shows a few inches in. 40 years old. Male or Female. Don't be denied for any reason. We are basically self insured in this world, dispite what relief we can get from work insurance, etc.

Pay for it yourself, if you have to.


----------



## roorman2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Doer said:


> Lucky dude! I got to stage III before the opened me up. So, you have heard that and now I will tell you this. You are being triaged, medically, right now.
> 
> The first triage is your own inattention. I tell you now that 40 is when you need your first full bowel scan. Don't go the Sigmoid. That is not worth the pain. It only shows a few inches in. 40 years old. Male or Female. Don't be denied for any reason. We are basically self insured in this world, dispite what relief we can get from work insurance, etc.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, if you have to.


Yeah, I had the sigmoid and a colonoscopy at age 36, the sigmoid was definitely worse as your awake and no pain meds, very uncomfortable to say the least. Not sure what you mean by triaged???

Its Day 2 of not smoking, I'm a bigger addict than I realized...lol, but I do feel better today as I have only had a few sharp pains! Coincidence?... or maybe I'm just having a good day....


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jul 12, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I might have to look into this. I get a dull pain in my coin purse (aka testicles) from time to time, and sometime a horrible shooting pain. hmmm
> Damn these balls of mine.


take a few days off from the self-abuse, shave your palms and get some new glasses. by the time thats all done, youll need some more weed. and maybe some fresh porn. 

i hope this helps


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jul 12, 2012)

roorman2 said:


> Yeah, I had the sigmoid and a colonoscopy at age 36, the sigmoid was definitely worse as your awake and no pain meds, very uncomfortable to say the least. Not sure what you mean by triaged???
> 
> Its Day 2 of not smoking, I'm a bigger addict than I realized...lol, but I do feel better today as I have only had a few sharp pains! Coincidence?... or maybe I'm just having a good day....


perhaps you should change your medication, apparently marijuana is some dangerous shit. thats why i recommend Cannabis. 

Cannabis; It Will Get Your Balls Right.


----------



## Doer (Jul 12, 2012)

roorman2 said:


> Yeah, I had the sigmoid and a colonoscopy at age 36, the sigmoid was definitely worse as your awake and no pain meds, very uncomfortable to say the least. Not sure what you mean by triaged???
> 
> Its Day 2 of not smoking, I'm a bigger addict than I realized...lol, but I do feel better today as I have only had a few sharp pains! Coincidence?... or maybe I'm just having a good day....


Triage: Broadly, is the art, and macabra science, of medical resource assignment. It goes all the way from the having to choose to catch the baby and break your wife's foot, to secret panels that decide what a Dr. can and cannot tell a patient.

So, sadly, I've come to realize the Hippo oath, Do No Harm, is being extended to shield the Heath Care Complex, in general. Interlocking indemnities have create something that I have learned as double speak. I know too much about it, now, that it is doublly un-speakable. 

So, we are a self sorting health question society, to some degree. If you don't go to the Doctor, keep yourself healthy. etc that's the first level Self Triage;

Next is a warning sign. The doctor may say "If we hear hoofbeat, it's probably horses, not zebras, right?" No. He is putting you off, to let your complaint presemt. He's Hippo.That's OK. If you overly present and technically, actually die. That's OK.

"We don't normally run that test. It's probably not even what you think." He doesn't know you. He sees wimps and idiot complainers, all day long. He can't know what you feel and pain is such a red herring, Pain. Under my shoulder blade for a gas bublle under my diapharm? I digress.

So, this is, after you get there, Self Triage Level 2

We have to study, and discuss, be willing to put in your effort. Recognize these double talk phrases and insist. They will fold and note that you insisted. But, must know your
beans, man. They can't waste time. Get the tests.

Self Triage Level 3

Forewarned is fore armed. Learn your body and then go with the the expert' advice. They are not saviors, they are not really detectives. They advise. You. If you don't care,
don't expect them to. They won't, really, but they need to see you involved.

I watched my mother just blow off the Doctors opinions, and say she doesn't like the idea of it. Or the machine pinches. I watch her give all these guys the out to
say fine, OK, I'll so note it. No test for you.

So #3 is about being sceptical and ask for more details. And it is about not diagnoising ourselves. That makes us a fool of a patient.  

I linked mistakenly linked my gut pain to anything but a giant gut cancer. Doctors said, "You are too young!" Double talk. "Oh, you said you thought is was a muscle pull. I'll make a note of that." Double talk. I woke up in a ambulance, not many days later.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jul 12, 2012)

*Hippocratic Oath:*

I swear by Apollo, the healer, Asclepius, Hygieia, and Panacea, and I take to witness all the gods, all the goddesses, to keep according to my ability and my judgment, the following Oath and agreement:
To consider dear to me, as my parents, him who taught me this art; to live in common with him and, if necessary, to share my goods with him; To look upon his children as my own brothers, to teach them this art; and that by my teaching, I will impart a knowledge of this art to my own sons, and to my teacher's sons, and to disciples bound by an indenture and oath according to the medical laws, and no others.
I will prescribe regimens for the good of my patients according to my ability and my judgment and never do harm to anyone.
I will give no deadly medicine to any one if asked, nor suggest any such counsel; and similarly I will not give a woman a pessary to cause an abortion.
But I will preserve the purity of my life and my arts.
I will not cut for stone, even for patients in whom the disease is manifest; I will leave this operation to be performed by practitioners, specialists in this art.
In every house where I come I will enter only for the good of my patients, keeping myself far from all intentional ill-doing and all seduction and especially from the pleasures of love with women or with men, be they free or slaves.
All that may come to my knowledge in the exercise of my profession or in daily commerce with men, which ought not to be spread abroad, I will keep secret and will never reveal.
If I keep this oath faithfully, may I enjoy my life and practice my art, respected by all humanity and in all times; but if I swerve from it or violate it, may the reverse be my life.

he didnt want to treat your tumour (stone) because he held his oath sacred. you shoulda gone to a barber. he woulda cut that thing out lickety split. and given you a lollypop.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 14, 2012)

If I had a tumor, I'd name it Marla.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 14, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> If I had a tumor, I'd name it Marla.


Marla, the little scratch on the roof of your mouth that would heal if only you would stop tonguing it, but you can't...


----------



## Doer (Jul 14, 2012)

I know what you are saying Dr. Kynes. I williingly take part in medical experiment but would NOT have lived though the barbary of a surgen barber. And the drugs have gotten a lot better, lately, too. So I just don't think the Insurance companies should force infromation triage on the Doctors.

But, there were several Doctors that said I was too far along to save, and I should just take Marla for a cruise ship vacation. She would like that. 

Self Triage Level #4


----------



## cindysid (Jul 14, 2012)

My husband has stage 4 prostate cancer. He has been taking the oil as treatment for 2 1/2 months. His psa has so far remained constant, but before he started the oil, it was doubling every 4-6 weeks. I think you should definitely change your method of consumption if smoking is causing you problems.


----------



## Doer (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for that and Stage 4 very serious, of course. I wish him all the best recovery. That's a very intersting factoid about the oil.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## derek69 (Aug 13, 2012)

okay if you all dont believe weed can affect you your very stupid.. tell me how could a drug not harm you?? i quit weed then my testicles would hurt then when i smoked they would hurt more and weigh more.. i think i have epididymitis because i have all the stuff that comes with it, not all but alot like frequent pissing pain when shitting and ejaculation.. now when i smoke weed that makes my nut hurt and weigh more.. i have had an ultrasound and they found nothing thats why i believe its this. if it was cancer from smoking WEED, they wouldve found it right. so im going in today telling my doctor all of this to see what he thinks and im going to get another ultrasound done too see if it is caner.. SO for all you people that are stupid, YES smoking weed will harm you just alot of people are lucky or dont smoke weed that much. IF your going to smoke dont do it often and ull be fine, if your like i use to be and smoke a ho in a night with one buddy and smoke everyday non stop. slow down before you cant smoke anymore at all.. i wish i could have the odd puff but guess what? when i smoke weed my testicle hurts and weighs a ton, hope this helps people or there future with weed smoking. wish i wouldve known trust me...


----------



## D3monic (Aug 13, 2012)

lol stop getting stoned and playing with your nuts... of course they are going to feel weird. You wan't to talk about large nuts get a vacectamy... then you can complain about your nuts weighing 5 lbs each. 
Ill take the obscure risk over the sexual side effects of xanax and zoloft any day...


----------



## Dr Kynes (Aug 13, 2012)

derek69 said:


> okay if you all dont believe weed can affect you your very stupid.. tell me how could a drug not harm you?? i quit weed then my testicles would hurt then when i smoked they would hurt more and weigh more.. i think i have epididymitis because i have all the stuff that comes with it, not all but alot like frequent pissing pain when shitting and ejaculation.. now when i smoke weed that makes my nut hurt and weigh more.. i have had an ultrasound and they found nothing thats why i believe its this. if it was cancer from smoking WEED, they wouldve found it right. so im going in today telling my doctor all of this to see what he thinks and im going to get another ultrasound done too see if it is caner.. SO for all you people that are stupid, YES smoking weed will harm you just alot of people are lucky or dont smoke weed that much. IF your going to smoke dont do it often and ull be fine, if your like i use to be and smoke a ho in a night with one buddy and smoke everyday non stop. slow down before you cant smoke anymore at all.. i wish i could have the odd puff but guess what? when i smoke weed my testicle hurts and weighs a ton, hope this helps people or there future with weed smoking. wish i wouldve known trust me...


Are you suggesting that cannabis use caused your testicles to grow larger? or did they simply increase in mass with no correlated increase in volume? 


i would prepare a worksheet with the following cells to be filled in by yourself, or a lab assistant:

Deez Nutz! 
a study in testicular alteration through cannabis!

scrotal overall weight: 
scale: 
calibration method:

initial testicular mass testicle A:______________________Testicle B: ___________________________ Testicle C: (if needed)_____________Total: ________________________

Testicular mass during smokeoout: A: _______________________ B: ____________________________ C: ____________________________ Total __________________________

testicular mass after smokeout: A : _________________________B : ____________________________ C : ___________________________ Total: __________________________

Testicular diameter before consumption A: __________________________________ B: _____________________________ C: _________________________ Total: ______________________
during consumption: A: __________________________________ B: _____________________________ C: _________________________ Total: ______________________
after consumption: A: __________________________________ B: _____________________________ C: _________________________ Total: ______________________

get these numbers to us (no photo's needed) and we can do the math to find how how much of your coinpurse is made of pure THC.


----------



## geman777 (Oct 19, 2012)

I for sure have more testicular pain after i smoke marijuana. When i was about 21 I had a varicoelectomy, my nut was hurting all the time. Not sure if the mj had anything to do with that or not. Days after the varicoelectomy I smoked and realized it was a bad idea right away. Ball swelled up nicely, got a hydrocele within hours of smoking. Ball was huge for months if not years afterwords eventually it went way and for the most part my lovely nut recovered. Haven't been to the doctor yet, but pretty sure I have epididymitis right now. Smoking for sure makes it worse, i can go all day with only slight pain then smoke and have noticeable pain for hours afterwords.


----------



## anonymous12 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just joined this forum specifically to make this post in the hopes that it reaches somebody experiencing the same things I've been experiencing lately. 

I've been diagnosed with prostatitis. I had been noticing that my prostate didn't seem swollen or painful at all when I woke up in the morning, but as soon as I hit the vaporizer (vape, not smoke, so I don't think this is an issue re: smoke itself) whoaaaaaaaaa man, like night and day difference, suddenly it feels like a baseball is up my ass and I'm getting random pains in my pelvis and down my left leg.

So I looked up marijuana/cannabis and prostatitis and that admittedly full-BS herballove website first came up. Yes, THAT site is BS, that much is obvious. BUT, I still think there may be some truth to the claim that cannabis may make the symptoms of prostatitis worse: 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11586213 

"Immune cells can produce the natural opioid beta-endorphin at the site of injury, which may modulate pain."

"We observed a correlation of higher prostaglandin E2 and lower beta-endorphin in symptomatic men with chronic prostatitis. Increased oxidative stress and inflammation may induce prostaglandin E2 production that would inhibit beta-endorphin release." 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6289843 

"Preliminary data [S. Burstein and S. A. Hunter, Biochem. Pharmac. 27, 1275 (197] showed that cannabinoids at levels of 1 microM or greater elevated the concentrations of prostaglandins in cell culture models." 

"These findings lend support to the hypothesis that some of the in vivo actions of the cannabinoids are due to modulations in prostaglandin synthesis at various tissue sites." 

...so if I understand all of this correctly, it seems quite plausible that cannabis use could be causing the body to produce prostaglandin E2 in the prostate which, in turn, inhibits beta-endorphin release in the prostate. Since beta-endorphins are essentially your body's natural pain killers... the end result is you could end up feeling the effects of your prostatitis a lot more after cannabis use.

So anyways, if you're reading this because you have prostatitis and have been noticing that cannabis use has been making it worse... IT'S NOT JUST YOU. I'm in the same boat as you, dude, and it sucks. Hard. This data I just found leads me to believe that this isn't just in my head.


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree i GOT SO DAMN STONED LAST NIGHT i sat down on the couch with my baggy gym shorts on & sat down on my nuts...fucking wed


----------



## anonymous987 (Jun 13, 2013)

anonymous12 said:


> I just joined this forum specifically to make this post in the hopes that it reaches somebody experiencing the same things I've been experiencing lately.
> 
> I've been diagnosed with prostatitis. I had been noticing that my prostate didn't seem swollen or painful at all when I woke up in the morning, but as soon as I hit the vaporizer (vape, not smoke, so I don't think this is an issue re: smoke itself) whoaaaaaaaaa man, like night and day difference, suddenly it feels like a baseball is up my ass and I'm getting random pains in my pelvis and down my left leg.
> 
> ...



@Anonymous12: I'm right with you regarding the symptoms/connection. Prostatitis symptoms started kicking in for me over a span of a couple weeks. I visited a urologist who prescribed me cipro. Cipro cleared up all symptoms in 3 days. A couple days later I started smoking again and the symptoms recurred. Just curious -- Have you visited a doc to discuss the issue? Would be curious to see what they said. I didn't bring up the weed smoking with my doc...


----------



## withoutyou (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I&#8217;ve been smoking pot since 18. I&#8217;m 28 now. I had prostatitis for the first time in December 2011, and for 6 months, the symptoms were recurrent and intermitent, not healing totally until over a year past my first diagnosis. I&#8217;ve never cuted off using cannabis, because I never thought that weed could cause prostate not to heal properly, till I found this thread. 

The story is that last month I went to Amsterdam for 5 days, you know, coffeeshop sightseeing. I had been smoking a lot of pot there, and when I returned home, fewer days later, my prostatitis went back.

I have read the theory of increasing PGE2 levels when using THC. And actually, when I smoke now, my prostate gets worse. I don&#8217;t know if all of this is on my mind, caused by the high. But it makes sense, and is the only reason I&#8217;ve figured out explaining my prostatitis (non bacterial).

I went to the doctor, and he told me to take cipro for 5 days. It seems that I got better, but I have not cleared at all.

I&#8217;m now starting my period of cutting off smoking weed, to see if it heals.

Does anybody have experience in this situation? I know that there are lots of interests demonizing weed, but I wanna know if there&#8217;s other people with the same feelings.

Thank you!


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 29, 2013)

Well it is a fact that smoking of any type will decrease your immune system, so try making canabutter and eat it


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2013)

"I was in india in december and got bad stomach cramps, causing me to be on the toilet quite alot. In doing so i caused a reflux of urine (from using my stomach muscles so much) and i developed what i believe to be an epididymitis.

Anyone who has gone to india (Goa) knows that the charras (hash-like solid) they sell there is AMAZING! anyway.... i smoked every day while i was there, and every day since...."

So wait you got sick in India and you blame it on the weed? Interesting....


----------



## Roxas (Aug 13, 2013)

hi i have epididymitis, was wondering if i have to stop smoking forever or just for a while?
and has anyone actual tried a vaporizer or cooking with it that has epididymitis?
ive had it about a week now tried to smoke and didn't go so well


----------



## suubz (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I was diagnosed with prostatitis about two weeks ago and have been taking doxycycline 100mg twice a day for it and it seems to be getting better. Unfortunately, I had been consistently noticing my inflammation getting worse after toking (which I used to do everyday) and I also had shooting pain in my groin/testicles and sometimes my inner thigh. it was starting to drive me crazy because I love to smoke and nothing else I'd done seemed to trigger it. I smoke cigs when I'm drunk and ate ~2 grams of psilocybin this past weekend and those didn't cause any pain or inflammation so I highly doubt my pain was caused by vasoconstriction, also, vaping caused the same effects as bong or paper. 

This isn't the worst timing, I suppose, considering the job I am applying for drug tests new employees for the first six months, but I would appreciate if someone who has been cured would post regarding whether they were able to go back to smoking after they recovered. I don't want to give it up forever :/


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 15, 2013)

This thread is noob central. They are coming out of the woodwork to register and post in this thread.


----------



## suubz (Nov 18, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> This thread is noob central. They are coming out of the woodwork to register and post in this thread.



What does that matter? I apologize if it was annoying of me to post in a thread that was dead, but where are people supposed to go to discuss these kinds of things if not a subforum devoted to marijuana and sexuality?

It doesn't make us noob cannabis or drug users. I have an account on bluelight and shroomery, that I use for drug discussion, but there was already a thread for this subject on this site with lots of personal accounts so I thought I'd contribute with my situation.

Glad to see you guys are so friendly to newcomers.

Edit: And the fact that this thread has 12k views shows that it's at least of importance to a decent number of people.


----------



## KnowTheRisks (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm a 21 year old male who has also experienced *Prostate pain*, *shooting pain in the sides of my pelvis* where my lymph nodes are after I smoked and lay in bed, all of which symptoms are seemingly linked to *excessive Cannabis abuse*.

I used to smoke here and there, small amounts to laugh at movies, relax and sleep, and even as an aphrodisiac. Which became a bit more than a recreational thing and I started habitually using Cannabis, a year or so later I when I smoked *I couldn't sit down for long* at all not comfortably *my Prostate would ache or I would have sudden pain in it*. I ignored this symptom and carried on abusing Cannabis and I got Gastroenteritis (Not linked to Cannabis use) but I was smoking at my window as usual before bed smoking a nice bridge full of some nice weed when my *Prostate started throbbing and basically aching* and this happened again, and again, and again before that but I ignored it, it got so bad I quit Cannabis over-night and now I refuse to go near the stuff.

I'd like to say all those not in favor of this thread need to *pipe the fuck down* because this is a real issue that needs to be discussed, I am now having urinary problems. Since stopping smoking the prostate ache has seemingly dissipated, however recently in the past 3-4 months I have been having *cloudy bad smelling urine* that develops a *white mucus like sediment* at the bottom which could very well be linked to *Asymptomatic Inflammatory Prostatis*.

I've recently gone to the Doctors about it and they told me to get an STI/STD screening which I did even though I knew I didn't have a sexually transmitted infection/disease, as I knew they would the results came back negative. I've gone back to the Doctors and they are testing a urine sample of mine which contained white mucus sediment to hopefully identify what the cause of it is. I am also having a blood test next week to rule out any kidney/liver problems. I also had irritation/discomfort in my urethra which I home remedied by taking a multi vitamin & iron supplement however the cloudy urine remained.

Many people here are arrogant and naive to think Cannabis is harmless, of course there is side effects for Cannabis abuse. There are side effects for abuse for every substance known to man. I will keep everyone updated on this situation so that we can better understand the drug and it's risks. I have attached a photo below of a bottle 3/4 filled with urine and a substantial amount of mucus like white sediment, if anyone else has encountered this issue or is currently experiencing this problem please step forward.



Edit: I no longer have prostate aches or pains, or shooting pain in my inner pelvic region since quitting Cannabis entirely, I'm just hoping to resolve this one last issue with my urine and I'm home free.


----------



## KnowTheRisks (Nov 27, 2013)

I also had problems urinating while smoking, it would take me up to 20 seconds to start the flow of urine, sometimes I had to sit down to relax because it was so bad and I couldn't urinate, surely that suggestions that marijuana causes inflammation of the prostate and other effects on the prostate.


----------



## thegaza (Apr 12, 2014)

I first smoked when i was 15 but hardly ever done it because i didnt react to well with it (i would whitey and get dizzy a lot). When i was 18 i started smoking again and ended up smoking basically every day for 2 years, eventually it caught up with me and i would get a tingling sensation when i urinated and also near my prostate, which felt like something was enlarging there. ive stopped smoking for a month now and the only time i feel them sensations again is if i puff on a joint. it is upsetting because i had a lot of good times smoking it and it would make me feel happier if i was down. i geuss some people can smoke it and not have any problems but i definatly do not react well with the weed, the high is not the same as it first was. If any of you are experiencing any of these feelings i would say it is best to give it up as soon as you can.


----------



## weedeew (May 3, 2014)

suubz said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. I was diagnosed with prostatitis about two weeks ago and have been taking doxycycline 100mg twice a day for it and it seems to be getting better. Unfortunately, I had been consistently noticing my inflammation getting worse after toking (which I used to do everyday) and I also had shooting pain in my groin/testicles and sometimes my inner thigh. it was starting to drive me crazy because I love to smoke and nothing else I'd done seemed to trigger it. I smoke cigs when I'm drunk and ate ~2 grams of psilocybin this past weekend and those didn't cause any pain or inflammation so I highly doubt my pain was caused by vasoconstriction, also, vaping caused the same effects as bong or paper.
> 
> This isn't the worst timing, I suppose, considering the job I am applying for drug tests new employees for the first six months, but I would appreciate if someone who has been cured would post regarding whether they were able to go back to smoking after they recovered. I don't want to give it up forever :/


hi just curious how are things going on now, cause i was firstly diagnozed with epidimidis and prescribd with some antibiotics and after 10 days after taking them i felt better, and after that i decided to light up a joint... big mistake cause all symptoms came back and became worst, it was so bad i ended up in hospital where they told me i have prostatitis and gave me cipro, after few days things again became better and then i had sex and next few days were worst so did you or any of u have problems after ejaculation., and will i ever be able to smoke weed again...?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 4, 2014)

FingerStickingGood said:


> grow up. All the best


Dude that's the problem . They're not gonna grow up. Your're asking the impossible.


----------



## x6fallen9x (May 13, 2014)

I actually developed Epididymitis when I joined the military and completely stopped smoking for around a year. I was doing a program to enter the Navy with an EOD contract and the type of exercises we did, mostly swimming, running, cross-fit rotines actually was the cause. So I was medically discharged and obviously started smoking the ganja again, and using free weights like a real man and the problem went away. So, with my lack of any real evidence I'm just gonna go out on a limb and say.. MARIJAUANA CURES EPIDIDYMITIS 

P.s. Antibiotics wouldn't work for me. Then I got 10 shots in my groin and "change purse" in one fucking sitting, yeah that didn't work either. It still flares up for me unfortunately. I was told that I let it go too long and I developed cysts on the cord that attaches to my ball, so they have the chance of exploding and causing even more pain. I hate everything


----------



## Delta Charlie (May 17, 2014)

The only thing weed has done to my man parts is ... well ... nothing ... Expect sometimes I feel like my dick gets harder when I'm high


----------



## CPPS-sufferer (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi guys

Found this thread through and wanted to share my story. Laugh or not but it's the truth in my case.

From Europe and have been diagnosed with CPPS (Chronic Pelvic Pain Syndrome / non-bacterial prostatitis) since several years.

Am 36 now and have been daily smoking weed since I was 18.

My shit started with:

Started having urinary frequency in early 20's and urine stream has been reduced to almost nothing. Have to sit to pee.
Last year was smoking 3 joints a day or so and in a sudden 48 hours window my life was reduced to hell. Non-stop, constant urge to urinate even though bladder was empty. Was losing all hope. Imaging your bladder bursting and you can't relief it. I was 2 months off work, lost a lot of weight, lots of urine retention (unable to pee) and due to panic attacks at that time I stopped weed in July 2013 and got on much Xanax to get some relief. Of course had cannabis withdrawals so Xanax was a lifesaver for that. Went to 4 urologists, neurologist etc. Had lots of tests (internal and external). They found nothing. Have now a pacemaker in my butt to give pulses to my sacral nerves for coping with my symptoms. And it doesn't work so well. Also took lots of shitty medications for it.

After things calmed down (at least the non-human urgency to urinate) I started back smoking weed in November. Missed it too much you know. Crazy how your body gets used to weed after all those years. I was stoned as hell with so small amounts lol. Of course got fully in old habit again and BAM 3 weeks ago exact same experience after smoking some crazy-ass Amnesia Haze. I was 2 weeks in total pain and got suicidal (cannot copy with these crazy urges with no relief). I only wanted to die at those moments.

I have now quit weed for 1 week and things got already better after 24 hours of quitting. Less heavy feeling in pelvis, urinate a little better, urges calm down.

So for me THE ABUSE of weed definitely plays a role in my shitty disease!

I also realize there is low amount of potheads that experience this some way or another but the original poster and article is right!!!

I know crazy but I also have found thanks to an expert homeopathic dude how to reduce my craving weed intensely. If someone is interested to know what shit you need to make that potion pm me.

But don't get me wrong. I love weed!!!! I don't blame it all on weed but it aggravates my case I realize now. Sooner or later you have to give it up I think. My time is now for good.

Have quite some left though. About 15g Amnesia and 10gr Ketama hash. Cannot emotionally throw this away.

Cheers and smoke one for me! At least the guys that have no issues.


----------



## Emin (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm very glad I found this thread. Let me share my story but I'll keep it brief.

I started smoking when I was about 16. I'm 21 now and a daily smoker. You can look at the date I joined to see that I'm legit.

Last March I quit smoking weed for 30 days which was the longest break I've taken since starting. Soon after I started smoking again I noticed I had to go to the bathroom more often, especially at night. Over the course of the next month it got very bad until I went to the doctor. He diagnosed me with prostatitis and prescribed me doxycycline for two weeks which I finished. Soon after finishing the problem came back. Since then I've been on and off antibiotics. Keflex seems to work really well.

After reading this thread I'm going to take another break from weed to see if it gets any better. I'll check back and post if it does.

For anyone reading this out there who is going through this I want to tell you that it does get better and that you're not the only person going through this. There are lots of us. Also, go to walgreens and buy something called Azo (pyridium). You can only take it for two days in a row but it helps a lot with the stinging pain.


----------



## Emin (Oct 5, 2014)

What's up guys I'm stopping in for an update.

Turns out I didn't have any issues with my prostate. Prostatitis is simply what doctors diagnose when men show these symptoms but it's not always the cause. They also prescribe antibiotics without any type of infection just to pacify the patient in hopes that it will anecdotally disappear before they run out of antibiotics.

The problem was actually my pelvic floor. I have bad anxiety and I was holding it in my pelvic area. You know how when you get scared your nuts and asshole tense up a bit? Well I was doing that all the time which made my pelvic floor muscles super tense and unable to relax. When I smoked weed I got more anxious and tightened up more which made this problem worse. Also when I first got diagnosed with prostatitis it made me even more tense, exacerbating the problem.

I had no fucking clue that anxiety could cause pain this bad. It was always in the back of my head that this wasn't actually my prostate but I couldn't think of what else it could be.

If you found this page through google while frantically searching for answers for your pain you're probably not alone. I really want to stress that it does get better. When I made my last post I was a mess and even contemplating suicide over this issue that I thought would last the rest of my life. Now I feel as good as I did before this issue started

If you think it may be your pelvic floor I suggest you bring it up to your doctor, or simply take a muscle relaxer and see if it goes away. Yesterday I took a very small dose of Valium (2mg) and it COMPLETELY got rid of my pain and urgency issues. Today I tried 10mg of cyclobenzaprine and it seems to be gone.

I chose to share my story on this site instead of a prostatitis forum because I love my fellow stoners and want them to feel better. I wouldn't wish this problem on my worst enemy.

Here's the site that helped me drastically. I suggest you read it even if you don't think you have pelvic floor issues because it also talks about prostatitis and it's overdiagnosis: http://malepelvicfloor.com/cpps.html


----------



## larry kotter (Nov 8, 2014)

I joined this forum just to post this info-thanks to all before me because I don't feel so unsure now. I am almost 65 and have been a heavy pot smoker since 18 years old. Here in Calif we can grow it so I have really used a lot in the last ten years-approx 10 to 15 joints a day (I'm retired) -I have had prostate problems for about 20 years. Now, I have a great deal of pain and difficulty starting, especially after I smoke, vap, or bong-so the pain has become an all day thing (cause I smoke all day and even smoke in the night if I can't sleep). I stopped for a couple of days (really tough for me) and my pain and some of the urgency subsided-and I felt like I could pee easier and on que for a change----then I lit my first joint up and as soon as it hit my head it also hit my perineal area and the association was unmistakable-yet I have fought to deny this reality as pot is my favorite thing and my very last vice. I have gone to parties-daytime no drinking-and smoked some good stuff and then really have the urge to urinate-but can't. In the old days when I used to run out of pot for a few days, I would notice an initial period of very frequent urination (say eight hours) then sort of normal. Then when I scored some pot and smoked I would not have to urinate for a long time-like the pot made my body hold water. The cottonmouth effect tells me there is something to the pot and body water regulation issue. Anyway, thanks everyone for the informative posts and those naysayers will probably be joining the believers as they age and use. Hey, I'm not rapping on pot-I love it-but I've given up coffee and alcohol and still have this problem-and it gets much worse when I smoke or vap or even ingest the butter (eating it can be the worst for my symptoms). You know, a person starts thinking they are nuts when you try to associate pot and the prostate, but I really have no doubt now. Best Everyone Larry


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2014)

larry kotter said:


> I joined this forum just to post this info-thanks to all before me because I don't feel so unsure now. I am almost 65 and have been a heavy pot smoker since 18 years old. Here in Calif we can grow it so I have really used a lot in the last ten years-approx 10 to 15 joints a day (I'm retired) -I have had prostate problems for about 20 years. Now, I have a great deal of pain and difficulty starting, especially after I smoke, vap, or bong-so the pain has become an all day thing (cause I smoke all day and even smoke in the night if I can't sleep). I stopped for a couple of days (really tough for me) and my pain and some of the urgency subsided-and I felt like I could pee easier and on que for a change----then I lit my first joint up and as soon as it hit my head it also hit my perineal area and the association was unmistakable-yet I have fought to deny this reality as pot is my favorite thing and my very last vice. I have gone to parties-daytime no drinking-and smoked some good stuff and then really have the urge to urinate-but can't. In the old days when I used to run out of pot for a few days, I would notice an initial period of very frequent urination (say eight hours) then sort of normal. Then when I scored some pot and smoked I would not have to urinate for a long time-like the pot made my body hold water. The cottonmouth effect tells me there is something to the pot and body water regulation issue. Anyway, thanks everyone for the informative posts and those naysayers will probably be joining the believers as they age and use. Hey, I'm not rapping on pot-I love it-but I've given up coffee and alcohol and still have this problem-and it gets much worse when I smoke or vap or even ingest the butter (eating it can be the worst for my symptoms). You know, a person starts thinking they are nuts when you try to associate pot and the prostate, but I really have no doubt now. Best Everyone Larry


Thanks for sharing that, Larry, it's definitely something I will look out for. I've never heard of this before this thread. From my perspective you smoke a LOT of weed, what is the weight of your 15 daily joints? 10 grams? More? How much did you smoke daily before the last decade? I have been growing for about 5 years, and I currently grow four strains that are so very dank. I only go through about a gram per day, ironically less than I was smoking before I began growing. I'm in my early 40s, but I'm pretty much retired as I only grow and play music for a living. How is your diet, and do you get any regular exercise? Sorry for all the questions, but I'd like to have the data to gauge against my own lifestyle and habits...


----------



## larry kotter (Nov 8, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for sharing that, Larry, it's definitely something I will look out for. I've never heard of this before this thread. From my perspective you smoke a LOT of weed, what is the weight of your 15 daily joints? 10 grams? More? How much did you smoke daily before the last decade? I have been growing for about 5 years, and I currently grow four strains that are so very dank. I only go through about a gram per day, ironically less than I was smoking before I began growing. I'm in my early 40s, but I'm pretty much retired as I only grow and play music for a living. How is your diet, and do you get any regular exercise? Sorry for all the questions, but I'd like to have the data to gauge against my own lifestyle and habits...


I was always a daily smoker if weed was available, but used maybe 2 joints a day in the "before growing times"----My habits----3 times a week at the gym-work with weights mostly-good diet, lots of veges-I do eat meat-too much sugar though--not overweight ( 6feet and 180lbs)--used to drink daily, but not anymore-coffee is the worst offender, but the weed has caught up with me----right after I smoke I feel the pain-joints are worst but the vaporizer is also bad--I use maybe an ounce every 5 days-your use isn't bad-wouldn't worry too much


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 8, 2014)

Actually I started back smoking about 2.5 years ago after a 20 plus year hiatus. I was prescribed a drug for prostate issues with flow called flomax. I had to stop taking it it made me very dizzy. A few months later a friend I work with smoked a joint with me at lunch and I said wow it's been a long time. Anyway long story short I found that weed eliminated my prostate issues. I've also lost 55 lbs and can get back in my AF jacket. It's a bit rotten. Vietnam era. I'm an old man. Then I came here, learned a lot and supply myself and my much younger friend free. I'm thankful he started working with me in electronics. I feel 30 years younger. And my wife of 38 years is amazed if you know what I mean. But if I smoke too much, which I have a tendency to do it seems to much on the prostate. So I try not to smoke more than a couple grams of Sour D a day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2014)

dandyrandy said:


> Actually I started back smoking about 2.5 years ago after a 20 plus year hiatus. I was prescribed a drug for prostate issues with flow called flomax. I had to stop taking it it made me very dizzy. A few months later a friend I work with smoked a joint with me at lunch and I said wow it's been a long time. Anyway long story short I found that weed eliminated my prostate issues. I've also lost 55 lbs and can get back in my AF jacket. It's a bit rotten. Vietnam era. I'm an old man. Then I came here, learned a lot and supply myself and my much younger friend free. I'm thankful he started working with me in electronics. I feel 30 years younger. And my wife of 38 years is amazed if you know what I mean. But if I smoke too much, which I have a tendency to do it seems to much on the prostate. So I try not to smoke more than a couple grams of Sour D a day.


Love me some Sour D! I see: smoking a moderate amount seems to eliminate your prostate issues, but too much exacerbates them. That makes sense to me. I also had to quit caffeine about 5 years ago; I drank a couple of pots a day since my youth and totally burned out my adrenal glands. I now drink a great decaf all day, and don't miss the caffeine a bit. You seem to have carved a great life for yourself, and your recent surge of self-improvement is quite inspiring. Your best years may be ahead of you, and that's the way it should be. We're as young as we feel, right? Thanks again for sharing your experiences, best of luck to you...


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 8, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Love me some Sour D! I see: smoking a moderate amount seems to eliminate your prostate issues, but too much exacerbates them. That makes sense to me. I also had to quit caffeine about 5 years ago; I drank a couple of pots a day since my youth and totally burned out my adrenal glands. I now drink a great decaf all day, and don't miss the caffeine a bit. You seem to have carved a great life for yourself, and your recent surge of self-improvement is quite inspiring. Your best years may be ahead of you, and that's the way it should be. We're as young as we feel, right? Thanks again for sharing your experiences, best of luck to you...


I've cut coffee almost completely. I do drink more unsweetened ice tea. I think the younger man helped bring some self worth back. After repairing machine tools for years it's nice to see an inspired young fellow. I hope to retire some day very soon.


----------



## Emin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey guys I'm here to tell you everything I've learned about pelvic pain/prostatitis and marijuana over the past ten months.

Last March I started cycling to get exercise every day. After about a week I started to have to pee very frequently and sometimes I had pain after going to the bathroom. I went to the doctor and was diagnosed with prostatitis and they prescribed antibiotics. The antibiotics didn't work so I went to a Urologist who gave me a different antibiotic. Over the next six months the problem got worse and worse and I started staying at home every day and not hanging out with friends. I would just sit and search on the internet for solutions to my problem which is what brought me to this thread in the first place. I switched to another urologist who diagnosed me with a pelvic floor problem. I still didn't believe that it could be a muscular problem because it hurt so fucking bad and didn't feel like it could be muscular. Long story short I went in for pelvic floor biofeedback where I had to shove a sensor up my ass and test how tight my muscles were. They were more than seven times tighter than they should be. I was stuck in a cycle of pain, anxiety, tensing, and it just kept getting worse. The worst part was that weed triggered it, but it was the only thing that I had to keep me from going insane.

I'm a month into doing once a week physical therapy for my pelvic floor now and it's working great. It's hard to believe that I there are so many people out there in the same situation I was in when the solution is so simple. Don't believe all of the scary stories you read on the internet or that bullshit herballove website that says marijuana swells the prostate. It's all bullshit. I straight up asked my urologist and he told me that marijuana does not effect the prostate and can even have a protective effect. If you're like me, you're just an anxious person and weed can sometimes make that anxiety worse. Another thing is coughing, which really puts strain on your pelvic floor and causes pelvic pain. I've noticed when I cough more after smoking I have much worse pain. To the people who say that weed makes them have to pee, that's because you have a tight pelvic floor that's not tight enough to be painful, but weed will tighten in it up so that you have to pee.

The last thing I want to touch on is that if you are diagnosed with prostatitis and antibiotics don't help, you very likely have a pelvic floor issue. Prostatitis is easily treated with antibiotics. I've read in a few places that 95% of prostatitis cases do not have a bacterial origin. And if weed makes it worse, it's probably a muscle problem because weed doesn't effect your prostate.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2015)

Emin said:


> Hey guys I'm here to tell you everything I've learned about pelvic pain/prostatitis and marijuana over the past ten months.
> 
> Last March I started cycling to get exercise every day. After about a week I started to have to pee very frequently and sometimes I had pain after going to the bathroom. I went to the doctor and was diagnosed with prostatitis and they prescribed antibiotics. The antibiotics didn't work so I went to a Urologist who gave me a different antibiotic. Over the next six months the problem got worse and worse and I started staying at home every day and not hanging out with friends. I would just sit and search on the internet for solutions to my problem which is what brought me to this thread in the first place. I switched to another urologist who diagnosed me with a pelvic floor problem. I still didn't believe that it could be a muscular problem because it hurt so fucking bad and didn't feel like it could be muscular. Long story short I went in for pelvic floor biofeedback where I had to shove a sensor up my ass and test how tight my muscles were. They were more than seven times tighter than they should be. I was stuck in a cycle of pain, anxiety, tensing, and it just kept getting worse. The worst part was that weed triggered it, but it was the only thing that I had to keep me from going insane.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing, Emin! Really cool of you...


----------



## TheAngryGooch (Feb 16, 2015)

Emin said:


> Hey guys I'm here to tell you everything I've learned about pelvic pain/prostatitis and marijuana over the past ten months.
> 
> Last March I started cycling to get exercise every day. After about a week I started to have to pee very frequently and sometimes I had pain after going to the bathroom. I went to the doctor and was diagnosed with prostatitis and they prescribed antibiotics. The antibiotics didn't work so I went to a Urologist who gave me a different antibiotic. Over the next six months the problem got worse and worse and I started staying at home every day and not hanging out with friends. I would just sit and search on the internet for solutions to my problem which is what brought me to this thread in the first place. I switched to another urologist who diagnosed me with a pelvic floor problem. I still didn't believe that it could be a muscular problem because it hurt so fucking bad and didn't feel like it could be muscular. Long story short I went in for pelvic floor biofeedback where I had to shove a sensor up my ass and test how tight my muscles were. They were more than seven times tighter than they should be. I was stuck in a cycle of pain, anxiety, tensing, and it just kept getting worse. The worst part was that weed triggered it, but it was the only thing that I had to keep me from going insane.
> 
> ...


I too have been diagnosed with Pelvic Floor Disorder and I have determined that pot has been the culprit for me after 2 years of enjoying the fine bud. Its not that I blame pot, its more along the lines that I was smoking it during the times of high stress and anxiety that caused my pelvic floor to tense up and stay tight. For awhile I could not determine what the cause was. I just recently separated from the military and living in CO I wanted to partake in the legal weed out here. I never thought it would highten my stress. Sadly, I was under the impression that it wasn't pot and that it was some other culprit that was causing me pain in my pelvic region and increasing my frequency of urination, so it just got worse and worse. It has taken a huge toll on my quality of life but I am in the process of receiving physical therapy for it. Without divulging to much personal detail, you said you were having a lot of positive feedback with your PT. My PT varies, and my symptoms come and go. Could you share some of your insight towards what your physical therapy consists of and what drugs they have you taking, so that I can discuss this with my doctor? I have been building an "arsenal" to counter act this disorder so that I can try different methods of ridding me of this pain. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Serious Talk (Feb 20, 2015)

I first and foremost want to say I truly love to smoke herb and this thread was exactly what I needed to read to understand what is currently going on with my body. I smoke everyday and have for at least 12+ yrs. I am now 30. I have been to the doctor and urologist 3 times this month for what I guess is "prostate and bladder pain and pressure". It started 8 weeks ago I ate a FitMeal I bought from Kroger. The next day and 5 days consecutively I was having severe diarrhea. Once that subsided I was left with pelvic pains and pressure, constant urination and such for 2 weeks. Then back pains, then Prostate pains, tightness in my pelvic and ass muscles and finally shooting pains in the crease of my left leg by my ass. I continued to smoke bcz why would smoking make what I thought was food poisoning or a bacterial infection any worse? Well, I was diagnosed with prostititis (what they call this pain when they don't know what's wrong) and no bacteria was found in my urine. Also std tests came back negative. I was prescribed docycyclomine which after about 7 days made me feel much better except..every time I smoke weed the pain near my prostate, left leg and pelvis would inflame to the point of me having to go to bed. I would wake up feeling fine but as soon as I took a few hits from the bubbler, BAM the pain would come back within minutes! It sucks bcz I love to smoke reefer. I could literally feel excellent for a 10 hours of hard labor work day and as soon as I got home at night I would relax to self medicate with the herbs and the pains and tightness would come right back. As my thc high would wear off, the pain would also subside. I have come to the conclusion via my own experiences over the past few weeks and now this thread that whether it be prostititis or whatever this problem is, my love for marihuana is definitely causing it to feel much much much worse. I am going to stop smoking until this seems to be completely gone (hopefully only a month or two) and when it's gone I will try to smoke again. I will try to remember to come back on the thread and give feedback to if it comes back or if I just needed a break for the antibiotics to handle this situation. Happy smoking to those of you who do not have this issue but I truly hope this will help those of you feeling the same discomforts as I have read many of us are having. I will also speak with my urologist of this thread so maybe doctors can get a better idea of why marijuana has had such wonderful affects in my life until this issue occurred.


----------



## Serious Talk (Feb 20, 2015)

PS. Caffeine and cigarettes do not affect these pains. Unfortunately only the herbs are causing such discomfort. Sad but true.


----------



## Serious Talk (Feb 27, 2015)

Serious Talk said:


> PS. Caffeine and cigarettes do not affect these pains. Unfortunately only the herbs are causing such discomfort. Sad but true.


Maybe caffeine does have a negative effect! I have stopped my 2 favorite things, coffee and reefer and I feel much better. Once I drink coffee the prostititis wil flare up within a few hours. Once I smoke herb it will flare up within minutes.


----------



## Emin (Mar 12, 2015)

TheAngryGooch said:


> I too have been diagnosed with Pelvic Floor Disorder and I have determined that pot has been the culprit for me after 2 years of enjoying the fine bud. Its not that I blame pot, its more along the lines that I was smoking it during the times of high stress and anxiety that caused my pelvic floor to tense up and stay tight. For awhile I could not determine what the cause was. I just recently separated from the military and living in CO I wanted to partake in the legal weed out here. I never thought it would highten my stress. Sadly, I was under the impression that it wasn't pot and that it was some other culprit that was causing me pain in my pelvic region and increasing my frequency of urination, so it just got worse and worse. It has taken a huge toll on my quality of life but I am in the process of receiving physical therapy for it. Without divulging to much personal detail, you said you were having a lot of positive feedback with your PT. My PT varies, and my symptoms come and go. Could you share some of your insight towards what your physical therapy consists of and what drugs they have you taking, so that I can discuss this with my doctor? I have been building an "arsenal" to counter act this disorder so that I can try different methods of ridding me of this pain. Looking forward to hearing from you.


My physical therapy consists of external trigger point release, fascia stretching and some exercises to rebuild the muscles on my right leg. I also am doing biofeedback which is like an anal probe that reads how tight my pelvic floor is. According to my PT my left side is more strong than my right side which is overstressing my pelvic floor. Once I get the muscles in my leg fixed she's hoping that the pelvic pain won't return. I also learned something about a week ago that I would love to share with you. Try sitting on a tennis ball for ten minutes each day. Place it under your perineal area and slowly sit on it. Now just sit on it until the muscles calm down and the tension releases a bit. You've got to get it in the right place but since I started doing this a week ago I've noticed a huge difference. 

I have a prescription to Valium and it works like a charm. I can take 10mg and the pain will completely disappear until it wears off. If I take some a few hours before having an orgasm, then I don't have flareups for days after like I used to. I don't want to take it more than once or twice a week even though I think it would get rid of the problem completely if I took it daily.

Buy the book "A Headache In The Pelvis". It explains this disorder perfectly and has a lot of tips that can help. I don't exactly agree with their treatment though. I don't think that everyone needs internal trigger point release to get over pelvic floor problems. They're just trying to make money by flying people out to their $6,000 clinic. I do agree though that it is a tension disorder and won't go away until you become conscious of your pelvic floor and learn to relax it throughout the day.

In the past month since I recognized this as a pelvic floor disorder and treated it as one, my symptoms have almost completely dissipated, and this is after being in the worst pain of my life for six months having to piss every twenty minutes. I think this problem is very psychosomatic and driven by personal thoughts. Even when I smoke weed now I might notice a small flare up for the first five or ten minutes of being high, but as long as I keep my pelvic floor relaxed the pain barely comes on and leaves fast. 

Sorry for the late response but I hope you read this. Now that I know people are replying to my post I'll bookmark this and come back every few days. If anyone has any questions regarding pelvic floor dysfunction or prostatitis feel free to ask.


----------



## Emin (Mar 12, 2015)

Serious Talk said:


> Maybe caffeine does have a negative effect! I have stopped my 2 favorite things, coffee and reefer and I feel much better. Once I drink coffee the prostititis wil flare up within a few hours. Once I smoke herb it will flare up within minutes.


Stop holding your tension in your gooch! Grind your teeth if you need to or get a stress ball.

BTW, if you don't have bacteria in your body, the antibiotics won't help you at all. Get a new urologist that understands the pelvic floor.


----------



## nadinefares (Mar 14, 2015)

hi guys,i'm a new member here,31 years old,married but i prefer to masturbate,lol i just want to tell you my story about prostatitis symptoms .i tried every kind of antibiotics with little results,symptoms always come back.,i tried herbal treatments with no success,i was living in hell ,frustrated and depressed.given the fact that despite being in pain,i didnt stop masturbation or sex which of course made my symptoms worse,then one day after i smoked a joint  ,i told myself,maybe the abuse of masturbation was the reason behind my symptoms,maybe i must give my sexual organs rest and see what will happen.so i decided to completely stop masturbating and even sex with my wife,she was pissed but i don't care and i found myself gradually improving but slowly,i didn't stop smoking pot though,the reason that i was not improving fast is because even though i am not touching my little friend,i was constantly thinking about women and since i'm a foot fetishist lol and you know feet is everywhere and they do turn me on (i know i'm a perv )but anyway,in my humble opinion and long time researching,i didn't improve fast in the beginning because i was constantly looking at hot women's bodies thinking about sex all the time,feet prostate was filling with semen and congested so symptoms didn't improve,so i decided to forget about women,sex and feet(which was very difficult)and surprise,i was improving very fast like weekly not daily to be honest,every week i'm better than the week before,i'm now in the 6th week without sex,masturbation,erotic thinking ,i can say now im 80% better,with much less urinary symptoms and pain,i can feel close to normal for the first time in my life.so i think i will give it two more weeks then if i masturbate or have sex,i will not edge myself coz i think edging is very related to this problem,since my theory is the more you masturbate and edge while high,you are abusing the prostate ,so it produce symptoms,if you dont give a chance for your prostate to completely rest and heal itself,symptoms will stay.about the pelvic floor muscle theory,it makes a lot of sense to me since the habit of masturbation and edging may lead to chronic tension in the pelvic floor muscles and an abused prostate at the same time.

my advice from personal experience to my new buddies is to try and forget about sex ,fetishes(if u have one)  for a while maybe 6 or 8 weeks,no masturbation,no sex ,no thinking,nothing,i know its hard but it worked for me after visiting doctors,taking antibiotics,herbs,everything,the solution is simple,rest,don't think,don't edge and let nature take its course.i hope i was helpful to my buddies,and any comments,questions are more than welcomed.thank you


----------



## Emin (Mar 14, 2015)

nadinefares said:


> hi guys,i'm a new member here,31 years old,married but i prefer to masturbate,lol i just want to tell you my story about prostatitis symptoms .i tried every kind of antibiotics with little results,symptoms always come back.,i tried herbal treatments with no success,i was living in hell ,frustrated and depressed.given the fact that despite being in pain,i didnt stop masturbation or sex which of course made my symptoms worse,then one day after i smoked a joint  ,i told myself,maybe the abuse of masturbation was the reason behind my symptoms,maybe i must give my sexual organs rest and see what will happen.so i decided to completely stop masturbating and even sex with my wife,she was pissed but i don't care and i found myself gradually improving but slowly,i didn't stop smoking pot though,the reason that i was not improving fast is because even though i am not touching my little friend,i was constantly thinking about women and since i'm a foot fetishist lol and you know feet is everywhere and they do turn me on (i know i'm a perv )but anyway,in my humble opinion and long time researching,i didn't improve fast in the beginning because i was constantly looking at hot women's bodies thinking about sex all the time,feet prostate was filling with semen and congested so symptoms didn't improve,so i decided to forget about women,sex and feet(which was very difficult)and surprise,i was improving very fast like weekly not daily to be honest,every week i'm better than the week before,i'm now in the 6th week without sex,masturbation,erotic thinking ,i can say now im 80% better,with much less urinary symptoms and pain,i can feel close to normal for the first time in my life.so i think i will give it two more weeks then if i masturbate or have sex,i will not edge myself coz i think edging is very related to this problem,since my theory is the more you masturbate and edge while high,you are abusing the prostate ,so it produce symptoms,if you dont give a chance for your prostate to completely rest and heal itself,symptoms will stay.about the pelvic floor muscle theory,it makes a lot of sense to me since the habit of masturbation and edging may lead to chronic tension in the pelvic floor muscles and an abused prostate at the same time.
> 
> my advice from personal experience to my new buddies is to try and forget about sex ,fetishes(if u have one)  for a while maybe 6 or 8 weeks,no masturbation,no sex ,no thinking,nothing,i know its hard but it worked for me after visiting doctors,taking antibiotics,herbs,everything,the solution is simple,rest,don't think,don't edge and let nature take its course.i hope i was helpful to my buddies,and any comments,questions are more than welcomed.thank you


I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better. If you don't mind I would like to give my opinion on why I think your symptoms are improving.

There is probably nothing wrong with your prostate. There is a big disagreement between doctors as to what causes chronic prostatitis. Some think that it is a prostate problem while others think that it is a muscular problem. I've been to many different doctors who have told me both, but I've learned that it's definitely a muscular problem. Have you ever had a prostate exam? Did they say it felt boggy or infected?

When you masturbate and have an orgasm you are putting your pelvic floor muscles to work very hard. When you orgasm you flex those muscles tightly over and over. You probably stressed out your levator ani muscle very hard and it gave you transferred prostate pain.

Now that you've quit masturbating those muscles have had time to relax so blood flow has improved and you feel better. I doubt you will have any problems thinking about sex or edging as long as you don't stress your pelvic floor. Prostate congestion is relieved overnight through nocturnal emissions.


----------



## nadinefares (Mar 14, 2015)

my prostate was normal and wasn't even tender when the doctor did the exam,but you know most doctors just describe antibiotics,this is all they know.,what makes me truly believe that it is a muscular problem,is the more i am stressed,the more symptoms increase.i also have the habit of clinching my anal muscles while walking,urinating which i think is contributing to a large degree to my symptoms,i'm trying to do my best not to clinch my pelvic muscles but its not easy,sometimes my balls move closer to my body when i am walking,which i think is from the habit of clinching the pelvic muscles.i also find that my symptoms are increased after i strain or force a bowel movement,which in my opinion because of the extra contraction of already contracted muscles.your opinion about my symptoms will be very appreciated Emin and do you think pelvic stretching is useful in this situation?thank you


----------



## Emin (Mar 14, 2015)

nadinefares said:


> my prostate was normal and wasn't even tender when the doctor did the exam,but you know most doctors just describe antibiotics,this is all they know.,what makes me truly believe that it is a muscular problem,is the more i am stressed,the more symptoms increase.i also have the habit of clinching my anal muscles while walking,urinating which i think is contributing to a large degree to my symptoms,i'm trying to do my best not to clinch my pelvic muscles but its not easy,sometimes my balls move closer to my body when i am walking,which i think is from the habit of clinching the pelvic muscles.i also find that my symptoms are increased after i strain or force a bowel movement,which in my opinion because of the extra contraction of already contracted muscles.your opinion about my symptoms will be very appreciated Emin and do you think pelvic stretching is useful in this situation?thank you


Yeah just try to keep your pelvic muscles relaxed. It will get easier over time. Once you learn to relax your pelvic floor and you can do it without thinking about it, your symptoms will go away.

You need to get a doctor who knows about pelvic floor dysfunction. You should be doing pelvic floor physical therapy right now. That's what I've been doing once a week for the last two months and I feel 75% better. I'm hoping I'll be back to 100% in a couple more months.

Try taking warm baths and take advil. Those are the only things that I've found that really help. Muscle relaxers like Valium help a lot, but I don't want to get addicted to them.


----------



## nadinefares (Mar 14, 2015)

Emin said:


> Yeah just try to keep your pelvic muscles relaxed. It will get easier over time. Once you learn to relax your pelvic floor and you can do it without thinking about it, your symptoms will go away.
> 
> You need to get a doctor who knows about pelvic floor dysfunction. You should be doing pelvic floor physical therapy right now. That's what I've been doing once a week for the last two months and I feel 75% better. I'm hoping I'll be back to 100% in a couple more months.
> 
> Try taking warm baths and take advil. Those are the only things that I've found that really help. Muscle relaxers like Valium help a lot, but I don't want to get addicted to them.


just wanted to add ,that my symptoms are better when i wake up in the morning,i urinate normally and less pain,and it gets worst more in the afternoon and night maybe and after straining during bowel movement,which i guess is because in the morning muscles are relaxed from sleep,what do you think?


----------



## Emin (Mar 19, 2015)

nadinefares said:


> just wanted to add ,that my symptoms are better when i wake up in the morning,i urinate normally and less pain,and it gets worst more in the afternoon and night maybe and after straining during bowel movement,which i guess is because in the morning muscles are relaxed from sleep,what do you think?


Yes according to my urologist this is very common with people who have a pelvic floor dysfunction.


----------



## Johnny1120 (Mar 26, 2015)

redivider said:


> sounds to me like you went to india and drank the water and got sick.
> 
> now your trying to blame it on weed, not the notoriously low quality water in india which could kill a foreigner who sips from the wrong place.
> 
> ...


Since cannabis hasn't been studied enough, how can you dismiss his claim so easily?  The idea that cannabis has no side effects is absurd, abuse of any substance is going to have side effects. I don't know if his claim is valid or not, because it hasn't been studied. The studies that are out there are pretty ridiculous on both sides of the fence, but the tendency of cannabis users to automatically dismiss anything negative that is said about it is irresponsible.


----------



## Serious Talk (Apr 2, 2015)

Emin said:


> Stop holding your tension in your gooch! Grind your teeth if you need to or get a stress ball.
> 
> BTW, if you don't have bacteria in your body, the antibiotics won't help you at all. Get a new urologist that understands the pelvic floor.


Thanks a bunch for your comments they are really helping me understand whats going on. I think you are completely right about it being s mental and muscle thing. I'm going to try to find a doctor who knows about Pelvic Floor Dysfunction but until then I'm just going to work on keeping my stress out my gooch lol


----------



## TheAngryGooch (May 1, 2015)

Serious Talk said:


> Thanks a bunch for your comments they are really helping me understand whats going on. I think you are completely right about it being s mental and muscle thing. I'm going to try to find a doctor who knows about Pelvic Floor Dysfunction but until then I'm just going to work on keeping my stress out my gooch lol


Emin,

Do you still smoke pot now that you have an idea of your diagnosis? I have the same dysfunction and I've experimented if pot could possibly play a role with increasing the tightness of the pelvic floor. I've had random results, either I am relaxed or it causes more tightness (I smoke mainly indicas). I think pot makes me more conscious of the tightness and pain, resulting in the inability to urinate and more tightness/pain. There have been times where I feel great and times (last night) where I feel it getting worse when I smoke. So I guess the question is, do you still smoke?

Thanks


----------



## Emin (May 4, 2015)

TheAngryGooch said:


> Emin,
> 
> Do you still smoke pot now that you have an idea of your diagnosis? I have the same dysfunction and I've experimented if pot could possibly play a role with increasing the tightness of the pelvic floor. I've had random results, either I am relaxed or it causes more tightness (I smoke mainly indicas). I think pot makes me more conscious of the tightness and pain, resulting in the inability to urinate and more tightness/pain. There have been times where I feel great and times (last night) where I feel it getting worse when I smoke. So I guess the question is, do you still smoke?
> 
> Thanks


Yep I'm still smoking. It might be making my recovery take longer, but I doubt it.

The way I see it there are two main things that are still flaring me up which are driving and weed. Driving flares me up much worse than weed. With the exercises I'm doing I've been noticing a reduction in pain over the past two weeks both while driving and smoking. Even if I quit smoking, the driving would still flare me up so I don't see a point in quitting, if that makes sense. In other words I'm hoping that when my driving flare ups go away the weed flare ups will too.

I wish I could figure out why weed made this worse. The only thing I can think of is how it heightens your nervous system which would cause an increase in sensitivity, kind of like what you said.


----------



## Emin (May 27, 2015)

Hey guys I'm here to make another big post about everything I've learned over the past year about this problem and (hopefully) the cure. I'm sure I'll forget something so I'll be editing this over time.

As I've already said in this thread, if you are diagnosed with prostatitis you should definitely look at the muscles around the pelvis. I'm confident that in 95% of cases all of the pain is caused by trigger points in these muscles. Since last December I've been concentrating on the pelvic floor muscles thinking that they are the only muscles that can cause pelvic pain, but I was wrong. I got my pelvic floor biofeedback level to where my physical therapist said I shouldn't be having any more symptoms and she basically told me there wasn't much more she could do. At first this really scared me but all it really meant was that I needed to stop relying on her so much and I needed to take my treatment into my own hands. I started poking around at all of the muscles in my pelvis and found a lot of trigger points and tight muscles around my pelvis but not in my pelvic floor like the obliques and adductors.

After working on my adductor magnus for the past four days I've noticed a huge relief. After the first night of doing it I had a huge overnight difference, which anyone with this problem knows is very rare. Trigger points in the adductor magnus can cause pain to be felt deep inside the pelvis including the bladder which is where I was getting most of my pain when I smoked. Here is a diagram of where common adductor trigger points are, and where they refer pain (http://www.triggerpoints.net/sites/default/files/Adductor Magnus.jpg). I'm still having pain, but the dramatic reduction over the past few days has me very confident that this is the solution to mine, and probably a lot of other people's pain. I'll be checking in over the next few weeks and months to update my recovery.

My suggestion to anyone with this problem is to go get a tennis ball and a theracane. These help you work out trigger points. The ball is to sit on and relax your pelvic floor muscles. Put the ball under your perineum and sit on it until you feel the muscles start to relax. Don't do it more than about 20 minutes. At first it will hurt but over time the muscles will relax and it will get easier to do. The theracane is a weird looking cane thingy (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41IEGMquySL._SX466_.jpg) that you can use to reach trigger points easier. Use this and the tennis ball to find tender areas in the muscles around your pelvis and work them out.

Another thing you will need to do is to strengthen weak muscles. When one muscle is weak, the opposing muscles has to compensate and it causes tension. Everyone is different so I don't know what muscles you might need to work on, but common ones are the glutes and core. You can strengthen these with planks and gluteal bridges.

Finally, you should always pay attention to tension in your pelvis. A lot of people with this problem hold their stress in their pelvis. This can prolong, or even initiate pain. You should pay attention throughout the day of how much tension you're holding in your pelvis.

As for why smoking makes it worse... I still don't know that. There's a lot of information on the internet about weed making inflamed muscle tissue more sensitive (http://forum.grasscity.com/medical-marijuana-usage-applications/722330-marijuana-seems-intensify-my-pain.html, http://news.marijuana.com/community/threads/does-smoking-increase-pain-in-severely-inflamed-muscle-tissue.148707/page-2). I've been going on some hikes lately and I've noticed that when I smoke part way into my hike the back of my legs really start to ache. This makes me think that weed makes tired and inflamed muscles more painful. Like a lot of people say online, the strain really does make a difference. I don't live in a medical state so I don't always have reliable access to different kinds of weed. A week ago I got some stuff in called the ox which is a high CBD strain. I only get flares ups half of the days that I smoke now, and only the first time I smoke in the day. But that also might have something to do with working out the trigger points in my adductor magnus.

I'm really hoping some people read this and give it a try. It's essentially the Wise-Anderson protocol without paradoxical relaxation or internal trigger point release. I think it will work for a lot of people. If it works for me I plan on coming out with some YouTube videos on it or something because currently the only good treatment option is to attend the Wise-Anderson clinic in CA for a week and spend $6,000 which most people can't do. They vehemently say that it's unsafe to try their protocol at home because the internal trigger point release could cause a flare up if done incorrectly. But I personally don't think it's necessary to stick an $800 patented electronic wand up your butt to fix your symptoms. Even if internal work in necessary, I don't see why you can't buy a therawand (http://www.amazon.com/TheraWand-Premium/dp/B00DN6PIE6) and work out the trigger points. The only thing special about their wand is that it tells you how much pressure you're putting on it. Don't you think you can figure out for yourself how much pressure is needed?


----------



## Tweedisawesome (Jun 14, 2015)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for posting this and those that also added valuable info. I love weed, smoke all the time, and have noticed that after I smoke I feel soreness in my groin area and have to pee more frequently - or will feel like I have to. Recently I pulled my spermatic cord working out and have been off work for over a week trying to recover. Of course, being off work, I'm home smoking weed all day. Today I didn't smoke tho, and I was feeling so much better. Swelling in groin had gone down. I light up, and then not too long after I was all swollen down there and not feeling good again . Then I made the connection, wait a second - maybe pot makes inflammation worse? Reading this I'm positive that if I stop smoking while I heal - I may heal faster. Not quitting for good, just until I'm better. Thanks for those of you that posted about this again so I have some confirmation.[/QUOTE]


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Yea, dont ever think weed is a cure all miracle drug.
Its great but not that..

And what yiur describing is a well documented side effect


----------



## TheAngryGooch (Aug 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Yea, dont ever think weed is a cure all miracle drug.
> Its great but not that..
> 
> And what yiur describing is a well documented side effect


You mentioned that this is well documented. Not that I am questioning your research into the documentation but could you provide some links or references? I'd like to give them a read since I've been experiencing similar effects in relation to Emin.

Thanks.


----------



## question111 (Nov 4, 2015)

hey emim - hows your progress?


----------



## FrankyGTR (Nov 11, 2015)

hello i am new here but been smoking for 18 years straight all day everyday.i believe to have prostatitis.


----------



## Ambis (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to thank Emin and the others for sharing their experiences. I didn't know what was wrong with me and ended up here after several nights of anxious Googling and freaking out. I now realize that the tension in my pelvic area was the cause of my symptoms. Smoking weed made me anxious, which increased the tension, but also increased the blood flowing to the tense areas. This resulted in some spastic movement of my scrotum, which made me even more anxious and tense. After reading the right words I finally understood what I was feeling, this enabled me to take back control and work on a solution. I stopped smoking weed for a while and I started doing some exercises, the symptoms were gone after a few days. I can still feel that my pelvic area is a weak spot, so I'll try to keep exercising, but at least I know where the problem lies. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 14, 2016)

I believe it's grouse for the sexual complex..thickened the blood!


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jul 26, 2016)

This OP needs CBD to hell his inflammation


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 26, 2016)

Cures cancer..hash oil and such..hopefully more as well..


----------



## resident01 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll go ahead and share here because I've had problems with this over the past year and am finally on the way to recovering from it. It's been about a year since I got diagnosed with chronic non-bacterial prostititis and after a bunch of doctors, tests and everything else found it to actually be pelvic floor disorder which is the first place I'd recommend anyone start getting treatment if they have the same. I found that when I'd smoke it would immediately trigger my symptoms unless I was drinking or something at the same time. So I ended up going to physical therapy and took a 2 month break (due to unrelated events) while I was going through it. The physical therapy ended up decreasing my symptoms by about 90% and while I still notice that the first couple puffs of the day will cause some tensing down there it's relieved by going through relaxation exercises.

I believe it's just a simple matter of subconscious habit that we don't really notice. Most likely when it first happened you were smoking or had some sort of stress-related experience with it that your body kinda took to a sort of muscle memory. So now when smoking it causes a sort of subconscious tensing of the area that leads to the symptoms. Give it a shot next time when you smoke and notice the symptoms try to relax the area physically and see what happens. The exercise I use is by tensing the area manually up and then very slowly relaxing it as much as you can all the way down to the bottom. The pelvic floor is a pretty obscure area that I didn't even know about so you may need to read up on some relaxing exercises and stuff first to get a feel of how to do it. There's also a book called "Headache in the Pelvis" that can explain stuff really good and give you pretty much everything you need to fix it yourself. And while the exercises in there and pelvic floor physical therapy are... painful and embarrassing to say the least it's completely worth it to not have to live in that hell.

I'd also recommend taking some sort of break like I did just to get things in line first. It seemed to help me get a handle on things on my own without continuously reinforcing that muscle memory reaction. Again this is all speculation but I did run it by my physical therapist and she agreed that this could most definitely be the case. Then when you come back take it slow for a little bit. Don't jump straight into pre-level smoking. Just take a little and start working on breaking / getting used to your reactions to it instead of going business as usual on it. Hopefully this helps somebody out and I'm sorry for everyone who has to go through this shit.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 19, 2016)

I could care less if mary made me sterile. It's not like I'm interested in making copies of myself anyway. In fact. I'd probably smoke more if it did.


----------



## HAF2 (Nov 25, 2016)

d6520 said:


> Lol.. I guess Im gon be another
> Person that gon not pay
> Mind to this... Sex feels better high... So does life...keep toking


----------



## Kushtwizzler (Dec 23, 2016)

Emin maybe u have an update for us?
I have problems with my prostate, scrotum and all around since 3-4 months now.
And smoking weed makes it really terrible...
I smoked for 3 weeks and felt bad and then i quited it for 2,5 months and now i smoked for 3 days and it hurts same like 3 months ago while smoking and a few days after ...

Fucking shit, i smoked the last five years my good mj and now i can't


----------



## Mikethegreat (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey dude so how's it going did you ever cure your epididimytis and how did you cure it and what happened with you and smoking pot thanks


----------



## Mikethegreat (Jan 2, 2017)

So can update your case thanks


----------



## Kushtwizzler (Jan 4, 2017)

Mikethegreat said:


> So can update your case thanks


I have problems with that shit for 4-5 months now and i stopped smoking for 3 months...
Before a few weeks I smoked and I had the same pain like I had it in the first days...
At this 3 Months the pain was about 60% away.
But if i smoke i can't relax my pelvic floor and i'm now tasting all things i can do that i can smoke weed and haven't any pain...
Because of this fu***** shit I stayed in my bed for 3 MONTHS!!


This thread helped me a lot with this information from Emin. Now i know what i have to do. The first 3-4 months i visited so many doctors (in Germany) and no one could help me!!
The doctors in Germany don't know about the pelvic pain dysfunction and about weed and pelvic pain even less.


----------



## popcornweed (Jun 4, 2017)

I made an account just to give you my experience with this. I've got 20 years dealing with what I call a prostate attack after smoking weed. I hope I say something that might help someone dealing with this problem. 

When I was 16 i used to smoke weed all day everyday with a group of friends. I had no side effects. Then I got into opiates. I still smoked but slowly got away. I ran into one of my friends and he asked if I wanted to smoke. This was probably after three months of no weed and doing opiates 3 to 4 times a week. I remember about half way in it felt like I had to pee really really bad. When into a bathroom but couldn't pee and I panicked. I drove home and asked my dad to take me to the ER after telling him what was going on. I remember getting a shot, a prescription, was finally able to pee, so they released me. Went to my Dad's regular Dr and they took blood, urine sample, and DRE. He said I had epididymitis. Was given an antibiotic and 800mg ibuprofen. I never asked if the weed could have caused it but in my mind it was the only logical answer. I soon found out, weed did it again, and I quit. I started doing opiates everyday for a few years and quit many times. I smoked weed maybe twice a year just to see if it would still cause it. Most times it did. Along with anxiety.

The only times weed did not was when:
-I was drinking alcohol which was not often.
-I took a benzo.
-I had 3 months clean time off opiates and it didn't do it. 

Fast forward five years and my junkie crap landed me in prison. 

After I got transferred to prison from jail my first cellmate asked if I liked to smoke and I said yes. I was scared that I was about to have a prostate attack on my first day in prison. He lit it and we smoked the small joint. I felt good, no prostate attack. That was my drug in prison along with the occasional opiate. I had no prostate attack in the four years while there.

Now until I had the experience of smoking my first day in prison, I was thinking it was some part physical and some mental. But when my first cellmate lit that joint my heart rate skyrocketed just because I knew that if I had a prostate attack, I would be labeled weak, and in prison that's not good. So the mental aspect was definitely there and elevated. I had no attack. It caused me no anxiety either. Just a good buzz.

Fast forward, after prison I was completely sober for many years, I got my crap together, even went back to school as a pipe welder. I got injured at work and was put on opiates. Maintained for a year. Soon an active addict again I went to a methadone clinic. My injuries have mostly healed and I'm ready to get off the methadone. It's hard. I got some weed to test the water. I got an eighth of some good green and some Xanax. I tested the weed to make sure I wasn't gonna have a prostate attack. I was good to go, no issues. So now I tapered to a low dose of methadone and started looking for some bud. Got a small joint, lit it, inhale, exhale, inhale, exhale. Oh no. Prostate attack in progress. Pop a Xanax and got in the shower to let the warm water relax my muscles.

Why would I be able to smoke before I lowered my methadone dose and get a prostate attack now? Thats what brought me to this thread. 

I know a benzo helps but I would rather use that for the withdrawal. If i have to take a benzo before I smoke I will, but don't want to. I can stop the methadone at home and weed was supposed to help that. The wife, kids, bills, job won't stop and wait for me to go into a treatment center. I want to do this at home while using vacation time at work.

I will look into the pelvic floor issue. My insurance at work will pay for 10 visits of physical therapy and more if ordered by a dr.

I've tried many things. More water, more fiber, exercise, prostate supplements. Hot shower. I don't know what else to do.

I just wanted to give my history of prostate attack's. Just because it's doing it now doesn't mean it's gonna always be there. There is an underlying issue that's causing it. I encourage anyone else that's having this problem to share. Maybe we'll figure this out. 

Best wishes

P.W.
Underwater pipe welding on the 35th floor.


----------



## evensis (Jul 18, 2017)

On continuing to drag this thread out of the nether regions, it's high up on google (1st page) for "prostatitis and cannabis" results. So thought i'd share my thoughts.

I've had chronic prostatitis (CPPS is its new name) on and off for approximately 4 years, where I initially had a 8 month bout of it and tapered off and disappeared for over a year. My most recent bout has been going on for 18 months, and isn't something I would wish on my worst enemy. The odd thing is I cured myself after a trip to Florida for 7 days about 6 months ago, was fine for roughly 3-4 weeks and then flared up again unfortunately. But makes me wonder what the hell I was doing in Florida that had such a dramatic and profound improvement?

Only been to the doctor once after around 6 months, who did a DRE (fun! ) noted that I had a slightly enlarged prostate and set me off on the usual antibiotic regiment. This gave me exactly 6 days of complete relief on the 6 week course (more anti inflammatory effect I think). Ever since I have had flare ups, disappears to 80% then straight back again. I'm unconcerned it's something of a 'lump' nature, as a lump would not allow me to piss like a 2 year old one day and then feel like im pissing through a hard on the next. Tumors don't just shrink, unless you purposely dehydrate them with particular chemicals which I certainly don't have access to, inflammation on the other hand does wax and wane... Frequency is up and down, need the loo constantly for a week, next week i'll be 'normal', every 4-5 hours or so. Urinary symptoms aside, the constant pain. Well I say pain but its like when you take a shit, just as it passes over the prostate where men get the saying 'nothing like a good shit'. I'm sure all you blokes can relate, it's that but a constant dull achiness to it that often sits directly in the gooch and radiates into the shitter, it can occasionally becoming a stinging sensation in my grown and go down into my legs and lower back, and a low gut ache. Oddly enough however it doesn't get me up at night, although I would normally go 8-9 hours during the day without going so put this up to an iron bladder / relaxation while in bed.

I've tried all sorts, antibiotics, pain killers, antihistimines etc (Quercetin being the big one, DOES help, but not during a big flare up) but as of late have noticed that expecially when ripping a bong it can make me sore as hell. Other days not so much, but yesterday I was fine all day UNTIL i ripped a bong, was full on flare up mode then and sore as hell. I've recently started smoking bud again, the last 3 months or so as I had noticed the same thing before and quit. Oddly enough however, I've had to resort back to the street dealers for my stash as of late, as ran out of my own grow, and have a plant roughly a week out from harvest (plus drying + curing ofc) and this is where it's all gone insane again. My own stuff which only has some very select nutes (Cal-Mag + Bloom/Flower nutes) + a hot soil for veg after transplant (awesome stuff, but slightly nitrogen + manganese deficient which the Cal-Mag solves nicely) I source, doesn't really bring it out. I'm wondering if there is something that is used within the commercial ops that can trigger the inflammation as well? Or if its just strain dependant? Huge swaths of stuff on pesticides causing all sorts of human ailments.

One thing this current stuff I have, is A. hasn't been dried out very well, B. hasn't been cured, C. plant clearly wasn't flushed as its harsh as hell. These 3 points, where effectively its not really smokable just yet (although some people don't flush, seems 50/50 but i've noticed that the smoke is never harsh if the plant has been flushed a week or two prior to harvest), i've seen many times around the net on growing tutorials. Those 3 are known to cause anxiety/paranoia and racing thoughts. A lot of the discussion on CPPS (or chronic prostatitis, they are unsure what to name it as medical literature is effectively useless for treating this lamentable condition), is around the muscles in the pelvis and being tensed involuntarily. I know when im ultra baked, I tense the hell out of my jaw and it makes my temples hurt, which is when I notice im doing it. Now I have noticed I do feel tense as fuck down there, and on my good days it feels notably relaxed. Is shitty commercial black market bud, which hasn't been grown properly, nor the plant loved and nurtured causing anxiety and as a direct result of some of us who like to hide our stress in our pelvis causing us to tense up downstairs over a long period of time (mostly as I spend a huge swath of my time stoned) and as a result cause constant muscle tension, inflammation and soreness?

I'm going to be trying the muscle relaxation and exercises route as my next course of action, good luck to all that have CPPS hope you get rid of yours soon.

I'm not blaming the bud at all, some of us are more prone to anxiety (i've had my fair share of panic attacks) and perhaps for us with CPPS its our natural defense mechanism to tense downstairs rather than shoulders and head like most of the population do. I love my bud, and don't intend to quit, but absolutely only intend to use my own grow from here on out. Will let you know on results.


----------



## Tokyogabe (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey thanks to everyone for sharing all this....totally clicks with what’s been happening to me recently. I’ve been a regular smoker for 20-25 years (I’m 46) and never had any issues until about a year ago when I noticed that, only when I was high at night, I’d have the feeling that I needed to piss but it would take forever to come out. After a long wait however, i would eventually be able to relieve myself. This had never happened before and only happened when stoned. (by the way I have been regularly smoking anywhere from 3 to 8 joints every night, mixed with tobacco for at least 20 years) Fast forward to a month ago when I noticed I was peeing 2-3 times at night and having trouble peeing (I feel like I have to piss badly but nothing comes out...or just a few drops). I went to the doctor and explained my symptoms and immediately they checked my pee and Prostate size with an ultra sound. Pee test came back negative for bacteria and the ultrasound technician said my Prostate didn’t seem large at all. The doctor said my symptoms warranted using medicine and I was proscribed .2 of flomax. It worked and I was able to pee again. After about 10 days I stopped using the flomax and felt fine. I also slowed down my smoking a lot. Then about a week after quitting the flomax pill, I went to a friends house and had 2 or 3 spliffs. Went to bed and woke up at 3 am with a huge urge to pee but nothing came out. I’d lie down but the urge to pee was so great I couldn’t sleep. It was horrible. At 4 am I took the flomax on an empty stomach and within 30 min started experiencing serious side effects, throwing up, followed by blisters. But by 9-10 am I was able to finally pee again. The next morning I took the medication after eating breakfast and suddenly back pain (another known side effect). The next day it was increadble tooth pain. Then I found this and other info online that suggested it might be a pelvic floor issue instead of a prostate issue. I love to smoke and don’t want to quit but I’m scared that I’m going to end up being unable to pee again. Today I went to a muscle specialist (I live in japan and this guy is an acupuncturist and sports science doctor). He said all the muscles in my pelvis were tighter than normal and he worked on me for an hour. I feel great now but we’ll see about later! I’ll report back after more treatments.


----------



## Tokyogabe (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok quick follow up... came home last night after a staying away from smoking for three days. During that time I did not take any flomax nor did I smoke weed. I didn’t have any trouble peeing either during that time. Last night I had a doctor work on my pelvic floor muscle and it should have been at least a little more relaxed than before. So anyways I felt great and I ended up rolling a few joints (spliffs) before going to bed. The next morning (today), I woke up at 8 and the urge to pee feeling had returned...I could pee but it felt like it stopped to early and I was back to the problem all over again. Now it’s 11:30am and I’ve been to the toilet 5-6 times and still I have a faint feeling that I have to still pee. In conclusion, I’m really sad to say that it appears there is a causal relationship between my symptoms and smoking weed. I do smoke spliffs (weed/tobacco mix), so that may be a factor but no one here has mentioned it as a possible cause yet. The fact that (1) early on, it only happened when was high and (2) it comes back when I smoke leaves me with the sad conclusion that it’s the evil weed doing me in ....


----------



## MarWan (Nov 8, 2017)

Maybe using one of these "squat toilet" could help
or try the squat position when trying to pee.


----------



## Matt Lockwood (Dec 5, 2017)

I made an account on this forum specifically to post what I'm going through (I couldn't stop myself from tearing up after reading what everyone on here is experiencing) I'm not even aware if anyone will see this post but maybe in some way this will help me.
Everyone seems to have similar experiences or difficulty giving up marijuana altogether but I've yet to come across my exact issue.
I've been smoking weed recreationally since I was 15 (I'm 30 now) so I've spent half my life enjoying the mental benefits of this drug. I can say it's honestly helped me through a lot in my life, believe it or not, but only within the past year it's become a serious issue to my existence. It's gotten to the difficult point where I have to no longer smoke weed. if I do, no matter what the amount, I get the uncontrollable urge to urinate.
This is a similar effect that many of you on here have experienced, but for the past year it has crippled my social life in a way I never imagined.

If I'm going to express to you all my story then I need to tell you all what I think interfered with my ability to enjoy smoking weed. I've been smoking cigarettes since I was 18 and in my early 20's I tried to end my life by overdosing on pills (32 ibuprofen) and I remember hearing the doctor state I may come across kidney issues in the future.
With all that said, whatever kidney issues I may be living with are unnoticed. 

To make it simple, any time I smoke weed, smoke shatter, eat edibles, literally anything weed related I experience a crippling effect that has me grabbing my penis in fear that I'm about to piss my pants and that effect lasts as long as I feel the high (2-3 hours) My genitals develop a numbing sensation like many on here have documented but it's to the point where I can't smoke it at all unless I'm comfortable with holding myself for several hours until I feel sober. I'd like to say I'm done with smoking weed but it's been such a comforting experience for half of my life that I can't honestly say that. 

I stopped smoking cigarettes a year ago and never intend to smoke again, but strangely enough I just can't say the same thing about weed, it may not have any addictive properties but I have a very addictive personality. 

So to sum all of this up; when I'm sober I psychically act as normal as anyone else. As soon as I smoke weed, no matter the quantity, I stand there and squirm and hold on to myself like I haven't taken a piss in a day. After I piss the urge doesn't go away and I can either continue to try and be social while looking like a perverted psychopath or isolate myself for several hours just to be offered the opportunity to do it all over again.


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 11, 2018)

smokebros said:


> this comment sum's it up for me too


These people are the heavy smokers that didn't have a life before and won't still. Strictly because they both/either hate committing themselves to learning and/or HATE the fact something they do alot could be bad. Don't mind the zombie crowd.

Anyways, yea I'm pretty sure I have the same thing and am going to try not smoking and no booty. Plenty of studies show that pot smoking has negative effect on reproduction. (Which is good for mindless stoners who can't use a search bar) but ill let you know if it helps. Thanks for posting.



Oxford university and NCBI explains that we have delta9 receptors in our brain and testis. It states that delta9 changes hormones and also reduces cognitive ability (that's why some stoners on this forum keep saying dumb stuff) and reproductive abilities. Hope this helps.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2018)

Mental illness is common Booger. Many people suffer from it. and many of the symptoms are the things you deride them for.


----------



## Tokyogabe (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi everyone I’m back. I have pretty much stopped smoking weed. Maybe once every week or every two or three weeks I have one joint or two joints Max. That’s a big change from what used to be five or six sometimes 10 joints a day. Now my symptoms are completely cured… I no longer need to take medication. It’s sad but true.


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Mental illness is common Booger. Many people suffer from it. and many of the symptoms are the things you deride them for.


So in your perfect world you would tell them its ok to eat tide pouches? I don't care if your dumb or retarded people deserve the truth spoken. Mental illness is common. In glad you mentioned it. Now don't progress further deterioration and not say something. Show them the fact and let them decide how to react.


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 12, 2018)

Booger barn said:


> So in your perfect world you would tell them its ok to eat tide pouches? I don't care if your dumb or retarded people deserve the truth spoken. Mental illness is common. In glad you mentioned it. Now don't progress further deterioration and not say something. Show them the fact and let them decide how to react.


Its all you can do really


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

All people deserve to be treated with dignity, even arseholes and nutjobs. Even if they are too ill to act dignified themselves.


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 12, 2018)

See I believe everyone can change. It just depends on there will as a person. I had add/adhd, depression, and opd which lead to major communication problems. I now don't test in for depression and add/adhd and I've controlled my opd. I believe that people should be told the truth not lied to or ignored till they die. If there incapable of changing then o well at least someone tried to get them to see the path there on. I don't think there arseholes or nutjobs and I do believe sometimes everyone needs to be smacked with a good dose of reality. Even me. 

I do like your concept of sticking up for the bullied but the only difference is a bully doesn't desire growth to the ones he picks on. However, that's all I hope for.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

as far as the original point of this thread, i've used weed daily for 39 years, the only times i haven't smoked every day is when i couldn't get any.
i'm as horny as a 3 peckered goat. i've got one legitimate kid, and who knows how many little bastards running around. if weed suppresses your sexual desire, its a good thing i smoke, or i'd be a rapist. as far as it effecting fertility, same thing, i'd probably have a dozen yard apes if it didn't.
i may be an aberration....actually, i'm pretty sure i am....but the point is, blanket statements don't cover everyone, it may effect some people like that, but i can tell you from personal experience, it doesn't effect everyone like that


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

Some people die when they eat peanuts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

only once


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Some people die when they eat peanuts.


This is a good point and one that I'd make on any post like this, or even a post touting the benefits of MJ. Every person is going to react differently. A single study or case, or a handful of cases is not enough to warrant conclusions on it's benefits or potential maladies associated with consuming it. Personally I'd call bull-shit because it's had no effect on me with a lifetime of consumption (57). But that doesn't mean that some people would be harmed by it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

hopefully, the next administration won't share the neanderthalic attitudes of the current admin, and we'll be able to see some large scale studies done, get some real answers to questions that have been out there for a long time.
i LIKE getting high, i enjoy it immensely. but i also have physical and mental issues that it helps me with, more than any medication i've tried.
However, i realize there are some people out there who would be glad for the relief, but don't enjoy the altered perceptions. it would be nice for them if they could take a pill or a tincture and get the relief they need while keeping a clear head, and without all the frightening side effects associated with many pharmaceuticals. but that can't happen without study and experimentation.


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as far as the original point of this thread, i've used weed daily for 39 years, the only times i haven't smoked every day is when i couldn't get any.
> i'm as horny as a 3 peckered goat. i've got one legitimate kid, and who knows how many little bastards running around. if weed suppresses your sexual desire, its a good thing i smoke, or i'd be a rapist. as far as it effecting fertility, same thing, i'd probably have a dozen yard apes if it didn't.
> i may be an aberration....actually, i'm pretty sure i am....but the point is, blanket statements don't cover everyone, it may effect some people like that, but i can tell you from personal experience, it doesn't effect everyone like that


That's looking at it short term. If you smoke your hormones will change and try to counter act whatever hardships are going on. Like diebeties, your body tries to over compensate and will produce extra hormones at the expense of minerals and vitamins (needed for healthy sperm). But anyways, back to the actual point of the thread. I heard an enlarged prostate can also be cause by candida(males yeast infection) so I tried cranberry juice and it helped. I also Havnt smoked for three days which, actually, feels great. Been smoking for almost 18years since I was 12 and I finally don't feel the need to smoke. I loved it, shit still do, but there definitely is benefits for smoking less. Like not being controlled by sexual urges and bad bowl movement along with (proven) stronger heart. I'm also going to try colloidal silver water for two weeks (was recommended for enlarged prostate) thanks every one. Can't wait to smoke Sunday


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 16, 2018)

GroErr said:


> This is a good point and one that I'd make on any post like this, or even a post touting the benefits of MJ. Every person is going to react differently. A single study or case, or a handful of cases is not enough to warrant conclusions on it's benefits or potential maladies associated with consuming it. Personally I'd call bull-shit because it's had no effect on me with a lifetime of consumption (57). But that doesn't mean that some people would be harmed by it.


I love your open mindedness but it seems your hesitant to address what it could be doing. Someone who's smoked there whole life wouldn't know how it affects them try stopping and see if you can and with what affects. Also go longer then the pms stage.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2018)

Booger barn said:


> I love your open mindedness but it seems your hesitant to address what it could be doing. Someone who's smoked there whole life wouldn't know how it affects them try stopping and see if you can and with what affects. Also go longer then the pms stage.


I actually don't smoke much, edibles is my medicine and take regular breaks (2-3 days) as I travel for work and can't travel with it. Having regular breaks is a good thing, most should practice it to just clean out a bit, re-gain some tolerance (thereby less needed to get high) and get a different perspective. I can't smoke during the day as I run a business so my actual usage is quite low compared to daily smokers.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 18, 2018)

Booger barn said:


> well then no wonder your not going to feel the extent of the bad that comes along with abuse. You probably should have stated that in your first statement to avoid confusion so other smokers dont read that and use it as fact without knowing even half the story.


So what you're saying is that because you read more into an answer than was intended, then it's the writer's fault? Get a life.


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> So what you're saying is that because you read more into an answer than was intended, then it's the writer's fault? Get a life.


First of all, if you state knowledge in an argument its up to the writer to get there point across, NOT the listener to fill in the blanks. and sorry i thought i was replying to roger a shrubber. Sorry for the confusion. damn this sites confusing. lol Hopefully the abstinence helps. But you should not state that you use pot for 57 seven years when really you've used it for about half thats cuz you take breaks and dont inhale tar. were talking about the effects of over use not responsible use.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2018)

because that was me, not him


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because that was me, not him


I have two different convos going. I addressed yours already but then mixed both your reply's together. My apologizes for the confusion.


----------



## Booger barn (Jan 21, 2018)

Booger barn said:


> First of all, if you state knowledge in an argument its up to the writer to get there point across, NOT the listener to fill in the blanks. and sorry i thought i was replying to roger a shrubber. Sorry for the confusion. damn this sites confusing. lol Hopefully the abstinence helps. But you should not state that you use pot for 57 seven years when really you've used it for about half thats cuz you take breaks and dont inhale tar. were talking about the effects of over use not responsible use.


 Not to mention you said you smoked almost every day but now you say you don't.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

Horse crap, this would attribute to nay sayers classic less semen or sperm production, when in reality I think it was established seeds can do this. How exactly is this inflamation measured? My mother was in india too and getting sick has nothing to do with charas.... IF that were the case all over the world where theres good pot or hash this would happen. And as they always said if pot produced impotence then how did hippys have kids?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

i said it earlier, and i'll repeat it. i've smoked as close to daily as i could get, for over 35 years....and i have NO problems getting, maintaining, or finishing.....i wish i did.....thought by this age i'd be getting a little peace, not looking for a little piece


----------



## Maxam8llion (Oct 25, 2018)

If you have a problem try switching to a low THC strain.

My quick story ive been using MJ for over 5 years I only smoke higher CBD indica strains. Never had a problem. Then I went on a binge for a week eating a friends edibles with very high THC. For the next few weeks I noticed I was peeing like crazy and was getting some of the same symptoms people are talking about.

Also noticed during sex my mojo dropped a little and my loads were pathetically weak.. normally I can shoot out a load like a bullet. I switched back to Indicas only and the problem went away. So as far as I can tell the issue has to do with the higher THC strains.


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2018)

Didn't read but just from the title, don't put weed in your butt and you should be fine.


----------



## Matt.eng (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi all, 
After reading these posts I thought I’d post my situation and see if anyone has anything to help

So back in June I had unprotected sex with a girl and after I started to have issues with my penis,(pain, discomfort, issues peeing. Etc) after taking 2 chlamydia/gonorrhoea tests, a Urine culture test (UTI), urethral swab for herpes, and a blood test for syphillis, HIV and hep b/c I’m really not sure what to do next.
I’ve smoked weed everyday for the past 2-3 years, and I’m starting to wonder if it could be the source of my problems. After I had sex with that girl, I knew it was a huge mistake(I was drunk) and for the next while or so I was so worried about having contracted an STD, I’m worried that increased anxiety along with frequent weed may have pushed me to this point. The only this is that I never used to experience problems with my penis after smoking so I’m wondering why it could be doing it now. I went to a urologist but by the time I got to his office I was so fed up with all these doctor trips and a lot of times I’ve noticed they try to play it off as “just in my head” of some stupid shit like that, very frustrating. 
What are your guys thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## lovit (Feb 7, 2020)

I've been looking everywhere for information on this. If you find a thread somewhere that is not answered and asking the question why does it hurt to pee after I eat THC, then it's probably from me.

I can smoke and vape and no issue, but as soon as I eat an extract like RSO I get a burning pain on the tip after I pee when the THC wears off, after several days the pain seems to go further back. Taking more RSO actually makes the pain go away completely... until it wears off and then its back even worse.

I had prostatitis 10 years ago but it has not reared it head since and the main symptom I had was the burning pain. I was not smoking at that time.

I have tried 4 different types of RSO and 3 of them caused this burning issue. The one that didn't burn was not good for my stomach (I have IBD and treat it with pot - its basically saved my life) so I can't use that one either I believe that one had a high amount of CBD and was mixed with emu oil (I think my stomach didn't like the emu oil).

I could keep vaping but its hard for me to get flower at the moment and I don't like to vape RSO even though the herbalist says this stuff is fine as its had all the waxes taken out. 

Really interesting to read this thread.


----------



## charface (Feb 8, 2020)

I wish this helps but it never really does.


----------



## Prostrate (Feb 19, 2020)

Prostate Issue: I came across this thread while searching to see if my experience was unique - it is NOT. I was a regular smoker for many years with no adverse effects. I stopped for apx 20 yrs but recently started again when my State legalized medical and recreational MJ. I am 71 and just recently started taking FLomax for an enlarged Prostate. The FLomax works well and allowed me to have a normal urine flow with minimal need to relieve myself overnight. I just recently started using a pen and noticed that my overnight flow became very restricted where I just had to patiently wait while I slowly relieved myself. It would be back to normal, good flow, by morning. I also started taking a CBD pill with 2.5 mg to 2:1 cbd to thc for sleeping and I am having the same side-effect. I had read here about others having issues. I thought it would be helpful to know that I am observing the same issue. I do not have any pain or pelvic issues but the Prostate issue is disturbing. I will see what happens. I intend to continue smoking and using CBD, if it helps. Currently my smoking is not heavy.. Weekends only and even then it is only a few hits. Still the effect is the same whether Hits off the pen or a minimal CBD edible. Any further info would of course be appreciated. Tx


----------



## MisterKushman (Feb 29, 2020)

Wish I found this thread sooner. So I've been dealing with this so-called chronic pelvic pain/prostatitis/benign prostatic hyperplasia or whatever you want to call it for over a year. Went to a urologist and got diagnosed with a congested prostate. Was prescribed doxycycline for 7 days. It went away and shortly came back after. Fast forward 7 months of misery and trying to figure out what was causing it, it had subsequently went away after I got a new job and wasn't home smoking all day (I did not quit entirely, I just wasn't blazing as often because I was working and coming home tired so I would just knock out after a shower and not even smoke.) Fast forward 2 months, I get laid off, start smoking again and just stay home stoned for the most part. The pain came back. Burning/tingling in urethra, tingling in balls, discomfort in rectum, accompanied by a really warm/hot gooch and yes, I noticed I would sweat more than usual down there because of how warm it was (I'm assuming the warmness/heat was due to the apparent inflammation.) This past Monday I decided to not smoke bud as soon as I woke up. That included cigarettes as well. I took some quercitin with bromelain and I noticed that things weren't as hot/painful down there. I did notice that weed definitely made the symptoms worse whenever I did smoke a whole joint/blunt. I've been smoking since I was 16 I'm 24 now. I love the herb with all my heart but I came to the conclusion that I was definitely abusing it. Like anything in life, too much of something can be bad for you. I also started to take vitamin d it's too early to tell if it's helping along with the quercitin and bromelain but it is a proven fact that vitamin d improves sperm production and helps inflammation along with it's many other benefits. I'm not saying quit, but definitely try to cut down a bit and see if you feel a little better. I've also learned that staying busy helps since you aren't constantly thinking about your symptoms. I haven't quit weed entirely, the pain is still there but it definitely isn't as bad as before. Going to see how far the quercitin + bromelain and vitamin d take me. Bud is known to fuck with the reproductive system you cant deny that. I think it affects it when you are smoking way too much ( I was high almost every hour of the day.) Maybe the constant smoking and not going out as much (not getting enough sunlight...vitamin d) may have fucked me up for some reason. Masturbating excessively could possibly play a role too which I would do often. Stimulating yourself down there and smoking bud on top of it you may become more pre-disposed to shit like prostatitis,bph, epididymitis etc because of constant stimulation down there and your body trying to keep up. I'm still not quite sure. Still going to get an ultrasound on my balls just for extra measure. Been putting it off for obvious reasons. I'll update in 2 weeks to see if my theory works. Never give up. I learned some things I didn't know before from just reading this thread. Thank you all.

*Found this online:*

Benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH) is a more common form of lower urinary tract symptoms (LUTS). ... Increasing intake of vitamin D from diet and supplements has shown a correlation with decreased BPH prevalence. Vitamin D analogues of up to 6000 IU/day have shown to decrease prostate volume in BPH patients.

 

Quercetin. An antioxidant that helps fight inflammation. May help reduce pain and symptoms of chronic nonbacterial prostatitis. ... Bromelain and papain help the body better absorb quercetin and they also have anti-inflammatory effects.


----------



## MisterKushman (Feb 29, 2020)

Emin said:


> I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better. If you don't mind I would like to give my opinion on why I think your symptoms are improving.
> 
> There is probably nothing wrong with your prostate. There is a big disagreement between doctors as to what causes chronic prostatitis. Some think that it is a prostate problem while others think that it is a muscular problem. I've been to many different doctors who have told me both, but I've learned that it's definitely a muscular problem. Have you ever had a prostate exam? Did they say it felt boggy or infected?
> 
> ...


Very true. I could see how your pelvic floor becomes stressed from constantly working those muscles down there every time you have an orgasm. Imagine jerking off over and over again. Obviously it can't be good for you even though it feels great. Cutting down on masturbating and smoking definitely helps me. Moderation is key.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 27, 2020)

MisterKushman said:


> Very true. I could see how your pelvic floor becomes stressed from constantly working those muscles down there every time you have an orgasm. Imagine jerking off over and over again. Obviously it can't be good for you even though it feels great. Cutting down on masturbating and smoking definitely helps me. Moderation is key.


I've actually come to the conclusion that it's the heavy coughing for me since I tend to only be satisfied with lung busting hits that make me cough my ass off all day long thereby aggravating my pelvic floor muscles which is causing frequent urination. Moderation and smaller hits is key. No reason to keep smoking like a teenage boy your whole life because it's obvious it's damaging to do so.


----------



## Jerramie Ashcraft (Mar 9, 2021)

grimreefer24601 said:


> Really!
> 
> Cause I've smoke cannabis for over half my life, and all I can really attribute is positive. Perhaps your right, and it causes some effects, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> Really, most of the bullshit claims would be resolved if it were truly legalized and studied. No more crap about how it's dangerous so we can't even study it bullshit. Come on. Show me something that really proves it's worse than, say caffeine.


you guys are gunna sit here and disclaim his thesis when in fact studies have shown that THC can induce pain and inflamation caused by epididymitis. there is no propoganda about it. ive had this problem ever since i was first diagnosed. me no smoke = me no feel pain. me smoke = Severe pain and inflamation + an anxiety attack with it. this post is from 2011 so its a bit irrelavent now. but seeing isnt always believing my friend.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 9, 2021)

FingerStickingGood said:


> I didnt post this to cause controversy or doubt, i posted this in the interest of others who might have had the same problem that i encountered. This isnt a debate.
> 
> ... Read a book called
> *"Biology of Marijuana: from gene to behaviour"*
> ...


I've had terrible prostate problems in the past 2 years (age 65).
Got to say smoking cannabis has helped me a lot.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 30, 2021)

Throw some CBD at it. It reduces inflammation. Rub some oil on it.


----------

